# صناعة العلف الحيواني المركب - Feed Mill



## brahimcherif (17 يناير 2008)

*من فضلكم , ارغب في التخصص في ميدان صناعة العلف الحيواني المركب.

شكرا لمن يستطيع مساعدتي بمعلومات حول مراحل التصنيع و خاصيات الماكينات و صيانتها.

Animal Feed Science And Technology 


بانتظار ردودكم.* :11:


----------



## elmalwany (19 يناير 2008)

الاعلاف تنقسم الى 
أعلاف بروتين 16% و14%و11%
خليط من الذرة المجروشة وقشرة الارز وكسب ناتج من الزيت وردة القشرة الخارجيةالقمح
هناك علف من كسب فول الصويا
وارجوا المعذرةليس لدى اسكنر ولكن للموضوع بقية كبيرة شوية


----------



## brahimcherif (23 يناير 2008)

شكرا على الرد,

لكن ارجو معلومات معمقة و دقيقة او امثلة عن تجارب في صناعة العلف الحيواني.

:63:


----------



## امجد حمايل (26 يناير 2008)

اخي الكريم السيد ابراهيم 
انا شخصيا افكر في انشاء مصنع اعلاف 
ماهي الامكانيات لمساعدتي في ذلك


----------



## امجد حمايل (26 يناير 2008)

*انشاء مصنع اعلاف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم 
ما هي الامكانيات لانشاء مصنع اعلاف صغير الحجم 
وكم يكلف وكيف استطيع الحصول على المعدات والالات الازمه مع العلم اني اعيش بفلسطين 
المحتله 
وما هي اهم المبادئ للقيام بذلك 
دمتم طيبين


----------



## محمد فوزى (27 يناير 2008)

أولا : تطوير صناعة الأعلاف فى مصر : Evolution of Feed manufacture in Egypt 
تعتمد صناعة الأعلاف التقليدية على مواد العلف الخام المركزة وقد تكون هذه المواد غنية فى الطاقة أوفى البروتين أوكليهما ، والأعلاف المصنعة عبارة عن مخاليط متجانسة لمواد علف خام مع بعض الأملاح المعدنية وقد تضاف إليها بعض الإضافات الغذائية كالفيتامينات والمضادات الحيوية و اليوريا والمواد المضادة للأكسدة وغيرها وهى تنتج أما فى صورة ناعمة أو تعامل بالبخار والمولاس وتضغط فى مكعبات أو أسطوانات أو مصبعات أو محببات وغير ذلك من الأشكال . 

وقد مرت صناعة الأعلاف فى مصر خلال الخمسين عاما الماضية بمراحل عديدة واعتمدت على ثلاثة مواد خام رئيسية هى كسب بذرة القطن ونخالة القمح و رجيع الكون وكان إنتاج البلاد من كسب بذرة القطن فى الثلاثينات يصدر معظمه إلى الخارج ويستعمل الباقى فى التسميد والوقود وقد قام الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد غنيم ( بكلية الزراعة جامعة فؤاد الأول ) بلفت الأنظار للقيمة الغذائية لكسب بذرة القطن وأهمية الاستفادة به فى تغذية الحيوان وتحويله إلى لبن ولحم وعندما استجابت التفاتيش الزراعية والدوائر الكبيرة وقامت باستخدامه فى تغذية قطعانها جذبت النتائج التى حصلت عليها أنظار المربين فامنوا بصلاحيته كعلف للحيوان وأقبلوا على استخدامه فى تغذية ماشية اللبن وفى تسمين العجول وأسرفوا فى ذلك وخاصة طائفة ( الزرابة ) حول المدن الكبيرة حتى أصبحت البلاد تستهلك جميع إنتاجها من الكسب فى تغذية الحيوان وتوقف تصديره إلى الخارج كما توقف استعماله كوقود وسماد . 

هذا وقد أدى التهافت على كسب بذرة القطن وكثرة الطلب علية مع قلة الكميات الناتجة منه إلى ارتفاع سعره وخلق سوق سوداء لتداوله فتدخلت الحكومة وقامت وزارة التموين بوضع نظام لتوزيعه على التجار والمربين والجمعيات التعاونية ومصانع الأعلاف التى كانت تعد على الأصابع وقتها وللأسف فأن هذا النظام لم يقضى على السوق السوداء للكسب وأجمعت دراسات اللجان الفنية – فيما بعد – على ضرورة التصنيع الكامل للكسب بإدخال جميع كمياته فى صناعة الأعلاف . 
وقد أمكن تحسين مواصفات الأعلاف المصنعة وتقليل تعرضها للتلف عند التخزين وذلك بخفض نسبة الزيت فى بعض موادها الخام عن طريق استخدام طريقة الاستخلاص بالمذيبات العضوية للبذور الزيتية بدلا من طريقة العصر بالضغط الهدروليكى ( المكابس ) وأيضا باستخلاص معظم الزيت من رجيع الكون وجرمه الأرز وجنين الاذرة غير أن ذلك تسبب فى خفض القيمة الغذائية للأعلاف المصنعة الناتجة . 

وكان الاهتمام فى الماضى محصورا فى إنتاج علف الماشية ولم تكن هناك أعلافا خاصة بالدواجن إلا بكميات محدودة غير أنه حدث تطور كبير خلال الثلاثين سنة الأخيرة وزاد الاهتمام بتربية الدواجن حتى أصبحت صناعة كثيفة قائمة بذاتها سواء لإنتاج بدارى التسمين أو البيض مما استلزم إنتاج أعلاف متخصصة تفي باحتياجاتها الغذائية للبادئ والنامي والناهي للتسمين وكذلك للبياض . وقد تطلب ذلك استيراد كميات كبيرة من الاذرة الصفراء ومن مصادر البروتين الحيوانى أغلبها فى صورة مسحوق سمك إلى جانب كميات من كسب فول الصويا فضلا عن الإضافات المركزة لمخاليط الفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية والمضادات الحيوية وغيرها وقد تضاعفت كميات أعلاف الدواجن الناتجة فى السنوات الأخيرة حتى جاوزت المليون طنا فى السنة . 

وقد تطورت مصانع العلف خلال مشوارها الطويل من مصانع أولية بسيطة تحتوى على بضعة كسارات وخلاطات وذات قدرة إنتاجية محدودة إلى مصانع حديثة كبيرة مزودة بغلايات لإنتاج البخار ووحدات خلط المولاس وماكينات تشكيل العلف ومبردات وذات قدرة إنتاجية ضخمة وفى السنوات الأخيرة أنشئت مصانع أكثر تطورا من الناحية التكنولوجية ومزودة بحاسبات الكترونية وذلك للتحكم بدقة فى خلط مواد العلف الخام والحصول على مخاليط متجانسة وإنتاج تركيبات مختلفة تبعا لتوفير مواد العلف الخام وتقلبات أسعارها فى السوق لاختيار أرخصها تكلفة ( Least cost ration ) مع المحافظة على القيمة الغذائية للعلف الناتج وقد أصبحت مزودة بالمرشحات ووسائل التهوية منعا لأخطار التلوث ومحافظة على صحة العاملين بهذه المصانع . 

وقد أدخلت اليوريا كمصدر للنتروجين غير البروتينى ( NPN ) فى صناعة أعلاف الماشية فى السنوات العشرين الأخيرة وذلك لسد جزءا من العجز فى الكميات المتاحة من كسب بذرة القطن حيث أن كيلوجرام اليوريا يمكن أن يحل محل 12 كجم من هذا الكسب من حيث مكافئ البروتين وهذا يعنى أن إدخال اليوريا بنسبة 1- 2 % فى مخلوط العلف يتيح خفض النسبة المستخدمة من كسب بذرة القطن بمقدار 12 – 24 % مما يسمح بالاستفادة بكميات الكسب المتوفرة فى تصنيع المزيد من الأعلاف . 

( يتحتم بيان مواد العلف ونسبها المئوية إذا احتوى العلف على القشور الخارجية للحبوب وبواقي تنظيف الحبوب وأغلفة النباتات والقوالح وسيقان النباتات والاتبان والدريس ومخلفات القصب والكتان وجميع المواد المعتبرة ذات قيمة غذائية ضئيلة أو معدومة ) 
الأعلاف المتكاملة لماشية الحليب وعجول التسمين وهى تحتوى على مخلوط متزن غذائيا ومكون من مواد علف خشنة ومواد مركزة معا مما يغنى عن أعطاء الحيوان علفا خشنا وأخر مركزا كلا على حدة مما فتح الباب نحو إنشاء مصانع أعلاف غير تقليدية وقد قام مصنع علف ( شركة مضارب الشرقية ) بإنتاج علف للماشية يحتوى على سرسة الأرز المطحونة لأول مرة ولكنه لم يكن علفا متكاملا تماما وذلك لعدم كفاية المادة الخشنة به للوفاء بحاجة الماشية المجترة ومنذ سنوات طويلة توقف صرف الحصص المقررة من الأعلاف للماشية المؤمن عليها بينما تم تخصيص إنتاج العلف العادى لعدد من الأنشطة القومية وهى المشروع القومى للبتلو وموردى الألبان لشركة مصر للألبان والمحاجر البيطرية ومشروعات محدودى الدخل بالمحافظات أما باقى إنتاج العلف فقد ترك حرا للتداول حر التسعيرة تبعا لأسعار الخامات الداخلة فى تركيبه . 

ثانيا : الحاجة إلى تصنيع الأعلاف ومميزات الأعلاف المضغوطة :
أ - الحاجة إلى تصنيع الأعلاف The need for manufactured Feeds 
ليس من السهل على المربى الصغير بإمكانياته المحدودة القيام بشراء مواد العلف المختلفة من مصادر إنتاجها ( المعاصر والمضارب والمطاحن ومصانع مخلفات النشا وغيرها فضلا عن أماكن بيع الفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية وغيرها من الإضافات الغذائية ) التى قد تبعد عن محل إقامته كثيرا مما يرفع من تكاليف نقلها وبالتالى أسعارها فضلا عن الوقت والمجهود اللازمين للتسويق وتجميع مختلف المواد الخام فضلا عن عدم استطاعته الحصول عليها بأسعار مناسبة خاصة إذا كانت الكميات التى يحتاجها منها صغيرة . 
لا تتوافر غالبا لدى المربى وسائل تجهيز وخلط لمواد العلف الخام ولا يمكنه الحصول على عليقة متجانسة بوسائل التجهيز والخلط الأولية وخاصة عند الرغبة فى إضافة بعض الأملاح المعدنية والفيتامينات والمضادات الحيوية التى تدخل فى العليقة بنسب بسيطة . 
ليس فى استطاعة المربى العادي أن يلم بدقائق التغذية العلمية للحيوانات التى يتمكن من تكوين علائق متزنة اقتصادية مرتفعة القيمة الغذائية ومناسبة لمختلف أغراض الإنتاج الحيوانى من لبن ولحم وعمل .. الخ . 
لا يمكن إنتاج مخاليط الأعلاف بصورة مضغوطة بالمزرعة وبالتالى تفضل الأعلاف الناعمة . 
ب‌- مميزات الأعلاف المضغوطة Advantages of cubad & pelleted feeds
يتحمل العلف المضغوط التخزين الطويل لمدة قد تصل إلى السنة دون أن يتطرق إلية التلف أو الفساد وذلك لأن معاملته السابقة بالبخار تؤدى إلى قتل الحشرات الكاملة وبيضها ويرقاتها وكذلك القضاء على الفطريات التى قد توجد بالمواد الأولية عند تصنيعها ولذلك فأن العلف المضغوط يحتفظ بقيمته الغذائية لمدة طويلة . 
يظل العلف المضغوط متجانسا من وقت إنتاجه بالمصنع إلى حين التغذية علية فلا يتأثر بعمليات النقل ولا تنفصل مكوناته بعضها عن بعض لاختلاف وزنها النوعي . 
العلف المضغوط أكثر استساغة فى طعمه من العلف الناعم وخاصة بالنسبة للفصيلة الخيلية وذلك لاحتوائه على المولاس الذى يكسبه طعما حلوا فضلا عن رفع قيمته الغذائية . 
تستفيد الحيوانات بتغذيتها على العلف المضغوط بدرجة أكبر مما فى حالة تغذيتها على العلف الناعم حيث ثبت أن تغذية الماشية على مواد العلف المركزة وخاصة النشوية السابق معاملتها بالحرارة يؤدى إلى حدوث تغير فى التخمرات التى تحدث بالكرش بفعل الأحياء الدقيقة حيث ترتفع نسبة حمض البروبيونيك وتنخفض نسبة حمض الخليك فى جملة الأحماض الدهنية المتطايرة VFA,S المتكونة بالكرش ويستفيد الحيوان العائل بحمض البروبيونيك الناتج بدرجة أكبر من حمض الخليك لارتفاع قيمته الحرارية الصافية . 
لا يحدث فقد كبير فى كمية العليقة المكونة من العلف المضغوط عند التغذية عليها كما يحدث مع العلف الناعم الذى يسهل سقوطه من المداود وفقده واختلاطه بالروث والتراب كما أن نعومة العلف تضايق الحيوانات عندما تنفخ فيه فتتطاير ذراته وتدخل فى عيونها وأنوفها . 
العلف المضغوط على هيئة ألواح أو بلاطات لا يحتاج إلى تعبئة وهذه ميزة كبيرة فى خفض تكلفته للوفر فى أثمان العبوات واستهلاكها . 
ثالثا : القواعد الأساسية الواجب مراعاتها عند إنشاء وإدارة مصانع علف الحيوان :Basic principles for construction and management of feed mills
يجب قبل الإقدام على إنشاء مصنع لعلف الحيوان دراسة احتياجات المشروع إلى رأس المال المناسب الثابت منه والذى يشمل الأرض والمبانى والآلات والمال السائل اللازم لتسويق الخامات وشراء العبوات ومصاريف الإدارة والتصنيع والبيع والتوزيع ... الخ . 
يجب العناية باختيار المنطقة المراد إنشاء المصنع بها فتكون منطقة تربية كبيرة وحمولتها كبيرة من المواشى وذلك لضمان التصريف وخفض نفقات النقل كما يراعى فى اختيار المنطقة أيضا قربها من أماكن إنتاج المواد الخام بقدر الامكان . 
يجب اختيار مكان المصنع بدقة فيقام فى موقع متوسط خارج المدينة أو البندر ويكون بعيدا عن المساكن ويراعى أن تتوافر له أكثر من وسيلة للنقل كالسكك الحديدية والطرق الزراعية والترع الملاحية كما تتوافر له مصادر الكهرباء والماء والمجارى وإطفاء الحريق والآمن والعمالة وغيرها . 
يجب اختيار مساحة مناسبة من الأرض على أن يوضع فى الاعتبار إمكانية التوسع فى المصنع مستقبلا ويمكن الاستفادة من بقية المساحة المتاحة عند الإنشاء بإقامة حظائر لمختلف أنواع الحيوانات تكون بمثابة ميدان عملى لتجربة التركيبات المختلفة من الأعلاف التى سينتجها المصنع مستقبلا على نطاق واسع . 
يجب الاهتمام بالمبانى اللازمة للمصنع فتكون من مواد جيدة حتى لا تحتاج إلى مصاريف كبيرة لصيانتها وترميمها . ويراعى أن يتناسب نظام المبانى مع الآلات والمعدات ونظام التصنيع من توافر أماكن للمكاتب والمخازن ودورات المياه ( والبوفية ) وأماكن استقبال العملاء مع إعداد مواقف للسيارات تحت مظلات مناسبة . 
يراعى أن يكون شراء الآلات والأجهزة وماكينات ضغط العلف من جهات وشركات موثوق بها ذات خبرة طويلة فى إنتاجها وذلك حتى تظل على مستوى عالى من الصلاحية والكفاية الإنتاجية لسنوات طويلة ومما يساعد على ذلك الاهتمام بإجراء الصيانة الدورية للآلات والأجهزة والمعدات ودوام الكشف عليها وعند اللزوم القيام بتغير الأجزاء التى انتهى عمرها الافتراضى وذلك لتجنب الأعطال ولضمان قيام سائر أقسام المصنع بالعمل بكفاءة وفى تناسق تام . 
يجب الاستفادة من التطور الحديث فى تشغيل مصانع الأعلاف والأخذ بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة واستخدام الحاسبات الالكترونية وذلك للتحكم بدقة فى خلط مواد العلف الخام للحصول على مخاليط متجانسة وإنتاج تركيبات مختلفة تبعا لتوافر المواد الخام وتقلبات أسعارها فى السوق لاختيار أرخصها تكلفة مع المحافظة على القيمة الغذائية للعلف الناتج . 
يجب العناية بالتهوية لضمان بقاء جو المصنع صحيا أثناء تشغيله وذلك بتوفير الفتحات الكافية واستعمال مرشحات الهواء والمراوح الشفاطة لامتصاص الغبار والأجزاء الدقيقة المتطايرة من مواد العلف . 
يجب أن تكون أرضية المصنع من مادة صلبه قابلة للغسيل ولا تتشرب المياه مع اتخاذ جميع الاحتياطات لمنع اختلاط العلف والمواد الخام بالأتربة والرمال . 
يجب العناية بصحة العمال بالمصنع وخاصة اللذين يعملون فى طحن الكسب أو خلط المواد شديدة النعومة كمسحوق العظام وغيره وذلك بمراعاة تشغيلهم على فترات تتخللها أوقات معقولة للراحة مع تقديم واجبة غذائية إضافية لهم وتوقيع الكشف الطبى الدورى عليهم حماية لهم من الإصابة بالسل وأمراض الجهاز التنفسى الأخرى . 
يجب الاستعانة بالخبرة الفنية للأخصائيين الزراعيين لتركيب العلائق الملائمة والأشراف الفنى على عمليات التصنيع . 
يجب استخدام أجود أنواع المواد الخام الأولية الخالية من العيوب التجارية والغذائية المطابقة للمواصفات ذلك لضمان إنتاج أعلاف ممتازة وبالتالى ضمان رواجها وتصريفها . 
يجب العناية بتخزين المواد الخام والأعلاف الناتجة فى مخازن مسقوفه جيدة التهوية وذلك فوق قواعد خشبية لحفظها من الرطوبة مع تخصيص مخزن مستقل لتخزين الإضافات والمكونات الدقيقة. 
يجب الاهتمام بمراقبة تقلبات أسعار المواد الخام فى السوق واختيار أرخصها وأكثرها فائدة فى القيمة الغذائية وأقلها عرضة للفساد عند التخزين . 
يجب مراعاة تخفيض نفقات إنتاج الأعلاف لإمكان بيعها بأسعار معتدلة وضمان الإقبال عليها وتحملها لمنافسة إنتاج المصانع الأخرى . 
يجب عدم الاعتماد على نوع واحد من العلف وإنتاج أعلاف متنوعة لمختلف أغراض الإنتاج الحيوانى من لبن ولحم وعمل وخلافه وذلك لتلبية كافة طلبات العملاء . 
يجب الاهتمام بعمل الدعاية اللازمة بمختلف الطرق والأساليب لإنتاج المصنع من الأعلاف المختلفة واتخاذ علامة مسجلة لها تكون علما عليها ويحسن الاتصال المباشر بالمربين وتزويدهم بالإرشادات الخاصة باستعمال الأعلاف الناتجة فى تغذية حيواناتهم . 
يجب العناية بإمساك دفاتر منظمة لتسجيل كميات وأصناف المواد الخام الداخلة إلى المصنع وتسجيل الإنتاج اليومى من الأعلاف المختلفة فضلا عن تسجيل المعاملات المالية . 
يجب توفير كافة احتياطات الآمن الصناعى كوضع أغطية على جميع الموتورات وصناديق الكهرباء وتركيب شبكات حديدية أسفل الفتحات التى ينزل منها العمال من قمم الصوامع والصهاريج والتمسك بارتداء العمال ( للاوفرول ) والخوذات كما يجب تزويد المصنع بوسائل فعالة لإطفاء الحريق وللأسعافات الأولية لاستخدامها عند الضرورة . 
يجب الاهتمام بعمل دورات تدريبية للفنيين والعمال بين وقت وأخر وتشجيعهم على حسن الأداء بمنحهم حوافز إنتاج مجزية . 
يجب توجيه عناية خاصة نحو صيانة المصنع من الحشرات والقوارض مع مراعاة تداول المبيدات المستخدمة فى مكافحتها بكل دقة وعناية بحيث لا تختلط بمواد العلف . 
رابعا : العوامل المؤثرة على إنتاج الأعلاف المضغوطة:Factors affecting the production of cubed & pelleted feeds
1- طبيعة ونوع المواد الخام المستعملة المراد ضغطها :
إذ تتوقف عليها سهولة أو صعوبة التكعيب ومدى الإنتاج فى الساعة فى المواد التى تحتوى على نسبة مرتفعة من الزيت أو البروتين كأنواع الكسب المختلفة التى لها قابلة كبيرة للتشكيل لأن الزيت يسهل مرور المخلوط من ثقوب القرص وعلى العكس من ذلك نجد أن المواد التى بها نسبة مرتفعة من الألياف مثل العلف الأخضر والخشن وكذلك المواد النشوية ذات قابلية للتكعيب ضعيفة . كما أن تساوى حجم جزئيات المخلوط يساعد على التشكيل ويزيد معدل الإنتاج بمقدار 10 – 15 % وتحتاج صناعة المكعبات إلى مخلوط خشن نوعا ما بينما المخلوط الشديد النعومة يميل إلى التعجين عند إضافة البخار وإنتاج المصبعات يحتاج إلى مخلوط أنعم من مخلوط المكعبات وذلك حتى لا تصبح الأجزاء الخشنة واضحة فى المصبعات فتسئ إلى مظهرها وقد تجعلها تتفكك كما أن لكثافة المواد الخام المستعملة فى التصنيع أهمية كبيرة فمثلا المواد الخفيفة ( التى لها ألياف كثيرة ) والتى يزن القدم المكعب منها 25 رطلا ( 11.3 كجم ) تعطى فى الساعة كمية من المكعبات وزنها أقل من وزن المكعبات الناتجة من مخلوط أخر به مواد خام ثقيلة يزن القدم المكعب منها 30 رطلا ( 13.6 كجم ) وعلى سبيل المثال فأنه عند تكعيب العلف الأخضر وحده فأنه يعطى فقط 25 – 33 % من وزن المكعبات الناتجة من العلف العادى فى الساعة وغالبا ما تمتص المواد الثقيلة الوزن كمية من البخار أكثر مما تمتصه المواد الخفيفة الوزن التى بها نسبة كبيرة من الألياف الخام . 

2- استعمال المولاس من عدمه :
إذ أن وجود المولاس يساعد بلزوجته على انزلاق المكعبات والمصبعات من ثقوب الأقراص ويرفع بذلك من معدل الإنتاج فى الساعة . 

3- التصنيع على الساخن أو البارد ونسبة الرطوبة فى المخلوط :
فالبخار يساعد عملية التكعيب والتصنيع ويساعد على انسياب المولاس كما أن حرارة البخار تطرد الزيت الزائد من خلايا الكسب مما يسهل مرور المخلوط خلال ثقوب الأقراص والشائع استعمال البخار فى عملية التشكيل على صورة بخار حى يختلط بالعلف ويعدل رطوبة المخلوط ويسخن المولاس ويساعد على خلطهما وسرعة مرور المخلوط من الثقوب وقد استبعدت حديثا طريقة التسخين باستعمال البخار دون ملامسة والتى يطلق عليه طريقة Steam jacket وذلك لما لها من تأثير مخفف يؤدى إلى نزع جزء من رطوبة المخلوط وهو أمر غير مرغوب فيه كما أن زيادة نسبة الرطوبة عن اللازم لا تلائم عملية التكعيب بل تسئ إليها وتسبب التعجن وانسداد الأقراص فضلا عن أنها تسبب انتفاخ المكعبات بعد خروجها من الأقراص وتجعلها تتشقق عند التبريد فتفقدها مظهرها وتجعلها عرضة للتفتت هذا وقد يستعمل الماء البارد عند صناعة المحببات للكتاكيت بحجم 32 / 3 بوصة حيث يعمل الماء البارد على خفض الحرارة الناتجة من البخار ومن احتكاك المخلوط بالسطوح الداخلية لثقوب الأقراص ويعمل الماء أيضا على تعديل رطوبة المخلوط إلى الحد المناسب وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن استعمال البخار فى التصنيع يجعل العلف المضغوط الناتج يتحمل التخزين الطويل دون أن يتطرق إلية الفساد أو تنخفض قيمته الغذائية وذلك لأن المخلوط تصل حرارته إلى درجة الغليان لمدة قصيرة ( بضع دقائق ) وهى الفترة التى يستغرقها مرور المخلوط فى حالة الطبخ . 

4- حجم ثقوب الأقراص :
فكلما زاد هذا الحجم كلما زادت سرعة خروج المخلوط وزاد الإنتاج فى الساعة وبالعكس كلما ضاقت ثقوب الأقراص كلما ضعف الإنتاج كما فى حالة إنتاج المصبعات والمحببات وعلى سبيل المثال فأنه إذا كانت الماكينة تنتج فى الساعة 2.5 طنا من العلف مقاس 8 / 5 بوصة فأنها لا تنتج غير 2 طنا مقاس 2 / 1 بوصة فى الساعة و 1.5 – 1.75 طنا مقاس 16 / 3 بوصة وهكذا . 

5- نعومة السطوح الداخلية لثقوب الأقراص :
فكلما زادت نعومتها كلما قل احتكاك مخلوط العلف بها وزاد بالتالى الإنتاج . 

6- سمك الأقراص :
فكلما زاد سمك الأقراص كلما قل معدل الإنتاج والعكس بالعكس لذلك تستعمل أقراص قليلة السمك نسبيا فى إنتاج المصبعات والمحببات نظرا لضيق ثقوب الأقراص وذلك للمساعدة فى زيادة معدل الإنتاج فى الساعة . 

7- سرعة السكاكين :
فكلما زادت سرعتها كلما تخلصت من العجينة المضغوطة البارزة من الأقراص وزاد بذلك معدل الإنتاج . 

8- درجة الحرارة :
فكلما ارتفعت درجة الحرارة كلما زادت سرعة انزلاق المخلوط من ثقوب الأقراص وزاد بذلك معدل الإنتاج . 

9- قوة الضغط :
فكلما ازداد الضغط على الأقراص كلما زادت سرعة طرد المخلوط منها وزاد الإنتاج. 

خامسا: تصنيع الأعلاف غير التقليدية المتكاملة ومزاياها :Manufacture of complete ( all – in - one ) ration & its advantages
تتكون الأعلاف المتكاملة من كل من المواد الخشنة والمركزة معا فى تركيبة واحدة : 

وفيما يلى خطوات إنتاجها فى إيجاز :
يتم استقبال بالات المادة الخشنة كقش الأرز على سير متحرك يدفعها إلى سلندرات التقطيع لتمر من خلال غرابيل سعة ثقوبها 30 – 70 ملم بعدها يمر القش المقطع على المغناطيس وذلك لاستبعاد المواد الحديدية إذا وجدت . 
يتم طحن القش المقطع إلى درجة ناعمة. 
قد يتم معالجة المادة الخشنة المطحونة بسائل اليوريا لرفع قيمتها الغذائية وذلك بواسطة خلاط من النوع المستمر . 
يتم سحب المادة الخشنة إلى خلاط افقى حيث يتم خلطها بتركيبة من العلف المركز ( تحتوى على مواد عديدة مثل الاذرة الصفراء والاكساب والنخالة ورجيع الكون والملح والحجر الجيرى .. الخ ) . 
يعامل المخلوط الخشن والمركز بالبخار والمولاس ويضغط فى صورة مصبعات يتم تبريدها ثم تعبئتها ويكون قطرها 4 / 1 – 4 / 3 بوصة وطولها4 / 1 – 2 / 1 بوصة . 
وفيما يلى مزايا العليقه المتكاملة :
وسيلة للحد من استهلاك مواد العلف المركزة . 
إجبار الحيوان على تناول العليقة بالكامل دون فرزها وتفضيل جزء منها واستبعاد جزء أخر من الطوايل وخاصة إذا كان الجزء الخشن منها غير مستساغ . 
تسهيل بلوغ الحيوانات لاقصى استهلاك للعليقة وتسهيل توزيع العليقة آليا . 
تحسين الطعم غير المستساغ لبعض المكونات كاليوريا . 
تسمح للمربى أو المنتج أن يثبت النسبة بين المواد الخشنة والمركزة بالعليقة . 
تسمح بأقصى استفادة من العليقة الرخيصة اقتصاديا . 
تسمح بسيطرة أفضل على كمية المأكول من العليقة وتقليل الفاقد منها . 
تقليل حدوث الاضطرابات الهضمية . 
وسيلة للتخلص من الغبار المثار عند توزيع العليقة الخشنة وحدها . 
تقليل العمالة والمعدات وبالتالى خفض تكاليف التغذية . 
سادسا : تأثير التخزين على جودة الأعلاف :Effect of storage on feeds quality
تتأثر مواد العلف أثناء تخزينها بعدة عوامل تشمل : محتواها من الرطوبة ، مدى النضج وقت الحصاد ، طريقة تداولها حتى تصل إلى مكان التخزين ، نوع السيلو أو وعاء التخزين ، طول فترة التخزين ، درجة الحرارة ،...الخ . وعادة تتحمل الحبوب الكاملة التخزين أكثر من نفس الحبوب بعد معالجتها أو طحنها وتتأثر القيمة الغذائية لمواد العلف بالتخزين وقد لوحظ أن الفيتامينات أقل المكونات ثباتا وأكثرها تأثرا بالتخزين والعوامل التالية تساعد على سرعة أكسدتها وهى : 

طول فترة التخزين – الرطوبة – الحرارة- الضوء – العناصر المعدنية النادرة – انخفاض درجة PH وعلى سبيل المثال وجد أنه يفقد 10 % من الكاروتين فى مسحوق البرسيم الحجازى عند تخزينه على درجة حرارة منخفضة جدا لمدة 6 شهور بينما يصل الفقد إلى 60 – 73 % عند تخزينه على درجة حرارة الغرفة لنفس المدة كما وجد أن فيتامينات الربيرفلافين و البيريدوكسين وحمض الاسكوربيك ( فيتامين C ) تفقد بسهولة بواسطة التعرض للضوء ولذلك يفضل تخزين مواد العلف فى مكان مظلم كما وجد أن فيتامينات A , D , E تنخفض قوتها بالتخزين بينما الفيتامين ( B1 ) لا يتأثر كثيرا بطول فترة التخزين وخاصة تحت الظروف الجيدة . 

كما أنه لوحظ أن وجود العناصر المعدنية النادرة فى الــ Premixes وخاصة مع الرطوبة والحرارة يتسبب فى فقد الفيتامينات هذا وللمحافظة على جودة الفيتامينات أثناء التخزين تتبع طريقتان : 

الأولى :
تغليفها بدهن ثابت ( Stable fat ) أو جيلاتين وذلك حتى لا تلامس الاكسجين إلى حين تغذية الحيوانات عليها . 

الثانية: 
إضافة مضادات الأكسدة وهذه تمنع أيضا فساد الدهون وتحللها وتكوين الأحماض الدهنية الحرة التى تؤثر على درجة استساغة العلف . 

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن البروتينات أيضا وليس الدهون فقط تفسد تحت ظروف التخزين السيئة كما أنه ينصح بعدم وضع الحبوب فى سيلو التخزين بعد الحصاد مباشرة وذلك حتى لا تعرض بروتيناتها للفساد كما تتعرض الحبوب للتلف نتيجة لمهاجمة الحشرات وذلك إذا لم تؤخذ الحيطة وتستخدم المبيدات الحشرية المناسبة . 

سابعا : الرقابة على جودة الأعلاف والمواصفات القياسية للأعلاف :Feed quality control & standard specifications of feeds 
كان القانون رقم 21 لسنة 57 هو أول قانون يصدر فى مصر لتنظيم صناعة وتجارة أعلاف الحيوان والرقابة على نوعيتها وقد أدخلت على هذا القانون بعض التعديلات وكان أخرها القرار الوزارى رقم 554 لسنة 1984 ( قانونى ) : 

وقد جاء بالمادة الأولى منه ما يأتى : 
( يقصد بمواد العلف الخام كل مادة لم يدخلها خلط تستعمل فى تغذية الحيوان أو الدواجن سواء كانت من مصدر نباتى أو حيوانى أو الإضافات المعدنية والفيتامينات والمضادات الحيوية ومنشطات النمو والإنتاج ويقصد بالعلف المصنع أى مخلوط من مواد العلف الخام ) . 

الرقابة على جودة الأعلافFeed quality control 
تتضمن الرقابة على جودة الأعلاف الإجراءات التالية: 

القيام بتسجيل تركيبات الأعلاف المصنعة والإضافات والمركزات بوزارة الزراعة وفقا للقواعد والشروط والمواصفات المنصوص عليها . 
تتم عمليات الإنتاج والتصنيع فى مصانع علف مرخصة وتحت إشراف مندوبى وزارة الزراعة . 
أخذ عينات ممثلة لإنتاج أولا بأول . 
يتم فحص العينات ظاهريا ثم تحليلها كيماويا بأتباع طرق التحليل الرسمية الدولية . 
حظر الاتجار فى مواد العلف الخام أو المصنعة أو الإضافات أو المركزات ألا فى محلات تجارية مستوفاة للشروط ومرخصة . 
الإعلان عن الأعلاف المصنعة أو الإضافات أو المركزات أو نشر بيانات عنها يكون مطابقا لمواصفات وشروط تداولها وتسجيلها وتوصيات وزارة الزراعة . 
بعض طرق غش الأعلافFeed adulteration 
رش الماء على مواد العلف الخضراء بعد حشها كالبرسيم والدراوة وأنواع السورجم وذلك بغرض زيادة وزنها عند تسليمها للمشترين ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسبة الرطوبة . 
إضافة مواد معدنية معدومة القيمة كالتراب والرمل أو رخيصة كملح الطعام ومسحوق الحجر الجيرى ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسبة الرماد ونسبة كلوريد الصوديوم ونسبة كربونات الكالسيوم . 
إضافة مواد خشنة فقيرة فى قيمتها الغذائية كالسرسة أو القشور المطحونة ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسبة الألياف الخام وأيضا بالفحص بالميكروسكوب . 
إضافة اليوريا لزيادة نسبة البروتين الخام بالعلف حيث تعتبر أرخص المصادر الازوتية غير البروتينية وأرخص كثيرا من المصادر الطبيعية النباتية للبروتين ( يمكن أن يحل كيلوجرام اليوريا محل 12 كجم كسب قطن غير مقشور به 24 % بروتين خام ) ويمكن كشف الغش بها بتقدير اليوريا فى المخلوط . 
إضافة مصدر بروتينى نباتى رخيص ليحل محل جزء من مصادر البروتين الحيوانى المرتفعة الثمن كمسحوق الدم والسمك واللحم ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسب الأحماض الامينية المختلفة . 
زيادة نسبة المادة الحاملة فى مركزات الفيتامينات ومركزات العناصر المعدنية النادرة مما ينجم عنه خفض نسبها عن الحد الادنى ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسب الفيتامينات أو العناصر المعدنية النادرة فى المخلوط . 

ثانيا : تكوين علائق الحيوانات Formulation of ration for livestock 
أ – الصفات المطلوبة فى العليقة Desirable characteristics of a ration 

1- أن تكون كافية ومتزنة Adequate & Balanced 
العليقة الكافية هى التى تسد الاحتياجات الغذائية الحافظة والإنتاجية للحيوان من الطاقة والبروتين والدهن والعناصر المعدنية والفيتامينات خلال 24 ساعة بدون نقص أو زيادة . 

ومن حيث الاتزان فأنه يجب أن تكون نسبة البروتين المهضوم فيها : الطاقة الصافية 1 :10 بالنسبة لحالات الحفظ والعمل والمرحلة الأخيرة من التسمين ، 1 : 5 بالنسبة لإنتاج اللبن ، 1 : 4 بالنسبة للنمو و المعروف أنه إذا لم تحتوى العليقة على كمية كافية من الطاقة فأن البروتين يستعمل لمد الجسم بالطاقة بدلا من أن يستخدم للحفظ والنمو وإنتاج اللبن . 

يجب أن يتوفر بالعليقة حد أدنى من الدهن وذلك لضمان تغطية احتياجات الحيوان من الأحماض الدهنية الأساسية ( غير المشبعة ) كما يجب أن تتوافر بالعليقة العناصر المعدنية الكبرى والصغرى وتكون نسبة الكالسيوم إلى الفوسفور نحو 2 : 1 ومن المفيد توفير قوالب الملح المعدنى أو قوالب المولاس واليوريا والأملاح المعدنية أمام الحيوانات لتلعق منها على فترات طوال اليوم تبعا لحاجتها مما يضمن إمدادها بكميات صغيرة ومنتظمة من العناصر المعدنية تقوم بتنشيط الأحياء الدقيقة بالكرش وبالنسبة للفيتامينات فأنه تحت الظروف العادية يجب توفير المادة الخضراء بالعليقة كمصدر أساسى للكاروتين الذى يتحول بالجسم إلى فيتامين ( أ ) ويعتبر الدريس الجيد المجفف فى الشمس مصدرا لفيتامين ( د ) بالعليقة . 

2- أن تكون مستساغةPalatable 
تزداد كمية الغذاء التى يتناولها الحيوان تطوعا ( Voluntary feed intake ) عندما تكون العليقة محتوية على مواد مستساغة شهية وتختلف الاستساغة تبعا لنوع الحيوان وعمره ودرجة جوعه وحاجته إلى الغذاء وتبعا لدرجة الحرارة والرطوبة الجوية وغيرها . والملاحظ أن مواد العلف المركزة تكون أكثر استساغة من المواد الخشنة الجافة وخاصة عند ارتفاع الحرارة صيفا وكثير ما يستعمل المولاس ( أو سائل المفيد ) وأحيانا المواد المكسبة للطعم والرائحة Flavours لتحسين درجة استساغة الحيوان للعليقة الخشنة الجافة . 

3- أن يكون جزء منها غضا طريا Succulent 
تزداد أهمية احتواء العليقة على مواد العلف العصيرية المحتوية على نسبة مرتفعة من الرطوبة كالأعلاف الخضراء وبنجر العلف والعروش الغضة فى الصيف وذلك نظرا لما لها من تأثير ملطف لدرجة الحرارة حيث تقبل الحيوانات عليها بشراهة . 

4- ارتفاع قابليتها للهضم Highly digestible 
هناك علاقة بين قابلية مادة العلف للهضم ومحتواها من الألياف الخام فكلما انخفضت نسبة الألياف الخام كلما ارتفع معامل هضم المادة العضوية وارتفعت بالتالى قيمتها الغذائية بالنسبة للحيوان وقد وجد أنه من 65 – 90 % من المادة الجافة بالمركزات تكون قابلة للهضم بينما تنخفض هذه النسبة إلى 50 -70 % من المادة الجافة بالمواد الخشنة . 

5- أن تكون العليقة ذات حجم مناسبSufficient bulk 
يجب أن تكون العليقة ذات حجم مناسب فلا تكون مكونة كليا من مواد علف مركزة لأنها تكون قاصرة على إشباع الحيوان المجتر وتسبب له اضطرابات هضمية إذ أن عملية الاجترار لا تتم ألا فى وجود كمية معينة من الألياف . وقد وجد أنه يلزم لكل 500 كجم وزن حى مقدار 4.3 كجم Ballast أى مادة عضوية غير مهضومة بالروث وفى حالة عدم كفاية المواد الخشنة تطحن الاذرة بقوالحها وذلك للحصول على حجم مناسب فى عليقة الحبوب على أنه لا يجب أن تكون العليقة ذات حجم كبير Bulky إذا كان الحيوان ينمو بسرعة أو كان إدراره مرتفعا من اللبن وفى هذه الحالة تنخفض كمية المادة الخشنة ويستعان بالمواد المركزة لسد احتياجات البروتين والطاقة من مواد حجمها صغير هذا ويعبر عن درجة استيعاب الحيوان للغذاء Capacity بعدد كيلوجرامات المادة الجافة اللازمة له فى اليوم وتنسب إلى وزنه الحى فيحتاج كل 100 كجم وزن حى فى اليوم إلى 1.5 كجم مادة جافة فى حالة الحفظ فقط مثل ( بقرة جافة غير حامل ) ترتفع إلى 2.5 كجم مادة جافة فى الأبقار متوسطة الادرار تزيد حتى تصل إلى 3 – 3.25 كجم مادة جافة كحد اقصى بالنسبة للأبقار مرتفعة الادرار . 

6- أن يكون لها تأثير ميكانيكى مناسب على الأمعاء Suitable mechanical action 
فلا تكون مسهلة ولا ممسكة بل وسط بينهما وتكون مواد العلف ذات تأثير مسهل إذا احتوت على نسبة مرتفعة من الرطوبة والدهن أو االبروتين ( كما فى العلف الأخضر غير تام النضج الذى يحتوى على نسبة مرتفعة من الاميدات ) ومن المواد ذات التأثير المسهل الأعلاف الخضراء والسيلاج ونخالة القمح ورجيع الكون وكسب الكتان والمولاس من أجل ذلك يجب عدم الاقتصار على البرسيم وحده فى تغذية الحيوانات شتاء حتى لو كان متوافر ورخيصا وذلك حتى لا تصاب الحيوانات بالإسهال الذى يعنى سرعة مرور الكتلة الغذائية بالقناة الهضمية وبالتالى فقد جزء كبير من المركبات الغذائية المهضومة بالروث قبل أن تتاح للحيوان فرصة كافية لامتصاصها والاستفادة بها ومن المواد ذات التأثير الممسك لكسب القطن وكذلك المواد الجافة الخشنة المحتوية على نسبة مرتفعة من الألياف الخام كالاتبان و قش الأرز و حطب الاذرة وغيرها . 

ويراعى التدرج فى الانتقال بالحيوانات من التغذية على العليقة الخضراء إلى التغذية على العليقة الجافة أو العكس وذلك خلال فترة من 10 – 15 يوما وذلك منعا لحدوث الاضطرابات الهضمية . 

7- أن تكون صحية Wholesome 
أن تكون خالية من المواد الضارة كالرمال وقطع الحجارة والسلك والمسامير وغيرها من المواد الغريبة وأن تكون خالية من الأعشاب والحبوب والبذور السامة ومن أثار المبيدات الحشرية وأن تكون خالية كذلك من المواد السامة كالجوسيبول ( فى بذور القطن ) وحمض الهيدروسيانيك ( فى نباتات الاذرة والسورجم صغيرة السن وفى بذور الكتان غير الناضجة وفى درنات بعض أنواع الكسافا أو التابيوكا وحمض الاكساليك فى أوراق وعروش بنجر العلف وبنجر السكر ) وأن تكون العليقة خالية تماما من التعفن والتزنخ والتخمر ومن الحشرات ومخلفاتها . 

8- تنوع مصادر العليقة Varieties of feed sources 
أن تنوع وتعدد المواد الخام الداخلة فى تركيب العليقة يكون هاما بالنسبة للدواجن والخنازير والحيوانات ذات المعدة البسيطة وكذلك لصغار المجترات التى لم يتكون كرشها بعد وذلك لتلافى ولاستكمال أوجه النقص فى بعض المركبات الغذائية وخاصة فى الأحماض الامينية الضرورية وبعض الفيتامينات . 

وأما بالنسبة للحيوانات المجترة فأن احتياجاتها من البروتين يمكن سدها من مادة أو مادتين هذا فضلا عن أن الأحياء الدقيقة بالكرش يمكنها تخليق كافة احتياجاتها من الأحماض الامينية اللازمة لبناء بروتين جسمها من نيتروجين الغذاء سواء كان بروتينا أو غير بروتينى ( NPN ) كما أنها تستطيع تخليق كافة مجموعة فيتامينات ( ب ) المركبة . 

9- أن تكون اقتصادية Economical 
وذلك بالاعتماد على مواد العلف الناتجة بالمزرعة فى سد معظم الاحتياجات الغذائية للحيوانات والاقتصار على شراء مواد العلف الضرورية اللازمة لموازنتها وسد النقص بها أن وجد . 

ويكون شراء مواد العلف اللازمة فى الوقت الذى تكون متوفرة فيه بالسوق حتى يكون سعرها أقل ما يمكن وتقييم مواد العلف لا يكون على أساس ثمن الطن منها فقط بل تكون المفاضلة بينها على أساس ثمن وحدة الطاقة ( معادل نشا أو TDN ) وثمن وحدة البروتين هذا ويجب أن تعتمد تغذية الحيوانات شتاءا وصيفا على مواد العلف الخضراء مما يقلل من الكميات المستعملة من الأعلاف المركزة وبالتالى يساعد على خفض تكاليف إنتاج اللبن واللحم . 

10- أن تكون متجانسة Homogenous 
وذلك حتى تكون الأجزاء المختلفة من المخلوط متماثلة فى التركيب الكيماوى وبالتالى فى القيمة الغذائية وأن استعمال الخلاط الميكانيكى لمدة كافية له أهميته فى ضمان جودة خلط وتوزيع المواد الخام وخاصة الداخلة بنسب صغيرة كإضافات الأملاح المعدنية والفيتامينات والمضادات الحيوية .. الخ واليوريا حتى لا تتراكم فى جزء من مخلوط العلف فيؤدى إلى تسمم بعض الحيوانات ونفوقها هذا وإذا تعرض مخلوط العلف الناعم بعد إنتاجه للنقل مسافات طويلة فأنه يكون عرضة لانفصال بعض مكوناته عن بعضها خصوصا إذا كانت متباينة كثيرا فى كثافتها النوعية وبالتالى يختلف التركيب الكيماوى والقيمة الغذائية للطبقات المختلفة بأجولة العلف ولذلك كان استخدام العلف المضغوط فى صورة مكعبات أو أسطوانات أو مصبعات أو محببات فى التغذية أفضل وذلك لضمان تجانس محتوياته وثبات مكوناته . 

ب – حساب العليقة Ration computation 

تتبع الخطوات التالية فى حساب العليقة اليومية للحيوان : 

يلزم معرفة القيمة الغذائية لمواد العلف المتاحة وذلك بالرجوع إلى جداول التركيب الكيماوى والقيمة الغذائية لمواد العلف .
والجدول التالى يوضح القيمة الغذائية لبعض مواد العلف الشائعة الاستعمال ( على وجه التقريب ) : 
القيمة الغذائية لبعض مواد العلف الشائعة الاستعمال


----------



## محمد فوزى (27 يناير 2008)

أولا : تطوير صناعة الأعلاف فى مصر : Evolution of Feed manufacture in Egypt 
تعتمد صناعة الأعلاف التقليدية على مواد العلف الخام المركزة وقد تكون هذه المواد غنية فى الطاقة أوفى البروتين أوكليهما ، والأعلاف المصنعة عبارة عن مخاليط متجانسة لمواد علف خام مع بعض الأملاح المعدنية وقد تضاف إليها بعض الإضافات الغذائية كالفيتامينات والمضادات الحيوية و اليوريا والمواد المضادة للأكسدة وغيرها وهى تنتج أما فى صورة ناعمة أو تعامل بالبخار والمولاس وتضغط فى مكعبات أو أسطوانات أو مصبعات أو محببات وغير ذلك من الأشكال . 

وقد مرت صناعة الأعلاف فى مصر خلال الخمسين عاما الماضية بمراحل عديدة واعتمدت على ثلاثة مواد خام رئيسية هى كسب بذرة القطن ونخالة القمح و رجيع الكون وكان إنتاج البلاد من كسب بذرة القطن فى الثلاثينات يصدر معظمه إلى الخارج ويستعمل الباقى فى التسميد والوقود وقد قام الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد غنيم ( بكلية الزراعة جامعة فؤاد الأول ) بلفت الأنظار للقيمة الغذائية لكسب بذرة القطن وأهمية الاستفادة به فى تغذية الحيوان وتحويله إلى لبن ولحم وعندما استجابت التفاتيش الزراعية والدوائر الكبيرة وقامت باستخدامه فى تغذية قطعانها جذبت النتائج التى حصلت عليها أنظار المربين فامنوا بصلاحيته كعلف للحيوان وأقبلوا على استخدامه فى تغذية ماشية اللبن وفى تسمين العجول وأسرفوا فى ذلك وخاصة طائفة ( الزرابة ) حول المدن الكبيرة حتى أصبحت البلاد تستهلك جميع إنتاجها من الكسب فى تغذية الحيوان وتوقف تصديره إلى الخارج كما توقف استعماله كوقود وسماد . 

هذا وقد أدى التهافت على كسب بذرة القطن وكثرة الطلب علية مع قلة الكميات الناتجة منه إلى ارتفاع سعره وخلق سوق سوداء لتداوله فتدخلت الحكومة وقامت وزارة التموين بوضع نظام لتوزيعه على التجار والمربين والجمعيات التعاونية ومصانع الأعلاف التى كانت تعد على الأصابع وقتها وللأسف فأن هذا النظام لم يقضى على السوق السوداء للكسب وأجمعت دراسات اللجان الفنية – فيما بعد – على ضرورة التصنيع الكامل للكسب بإدخال جميع كمياته فى صناعة الأعلاف . 
وقد أمكن تحسين مواصفات الأعلاف المصنعة وتقليل تعرضها للتلف عند التخزين وذلك بخفض نسبة الزيت فى بعض موادها الخام عن طريق استخدام طريقة الاستخلاص بالمذيبات العضوية للبذور الزيتية بدلا من طريقة العصر بالضغط الهدروليكى ( المكابس ) وأيضا باستخلاص معظم الزيت من رجيع الكون وجرمه الأرز وجنين الاذرة غير أن ذلك تسبب فى خفض القيمة الغذائية للأعلاف المصنعة الناتجة . 

وكان الاهتمام فى الماضى محصورا فى إنتاج علف الماشية ولم تكن هناك أعلافا خاصة بالدواجن إلا بكميات محدودة غير أنه حدث تطور كبير خلال الثلاثين سنة الأخيرة وزاد الاهتمام بتربية الدواجن حتى أصبحت صناعة كثيفة قائمة بذاتها سواء لإنتاج بدارى التسمين أو البيض مما استلزم إنتاج أعلاف متخصصة تفي باحتياجاتها الغذائية للبادئ والنامي والناهي للتسمين وكذلك للبياض . وقد تطلب ذلك استيراد كميات كبيرة من الاذرة الصفراء ومن مصادر البروتين الحيوانى أغلبها فى صورة مسحوق سمك إلى جانب كميات من كسب فول الصويا فضلا عن الإضافات المركزة لمخاليط الفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية والمضادات الحيوية وغيرها وقد تضاعفت كميات أعلاف الدواجن الناتجة فى السنوات الأخيرة حتى جاوزت المليون طنا فى السنة . 

وقد تطورت مصانع العلف خلال مشوارها الطويل من مصانع أولية بسيطة تحتوى على بضعة كسارات وخلاطات وذات قدرة إنتاجية محدودة إلى مصانع حديثة كبيرة مزودة بغلايات لإنتاج البخار ووحدات خلط المولاس وماكينات تشكيل العلف ومبردات وذات قدرة إنتاجية ضخمة وفى السنوات الأخيرة أنشئت مصانع أكثر تطورا من الناحية التكنولوجية ومزودة بحاسبات الكترونية وذلك للتحكم بدقة فى خلط مواد العلف الخام والحصول على مخاليط متجانسة وإنتاج تركيبات مختلفة تبعا لتوفير مواد العلف الخام وتقلبات أسعارها فى السوق لاختيار أرخصها تكلفة ( Least cost ration ) مع المحافظة على القيمة الغذائية للعلف الناتج وقد أصبحت مزودة بالمرشحات ووسائل التهوية منعا لأخطار التلوث ومحافظة على صحة العاملين بهذه المصانع . 

وقد أدخلت اليوريا كمصدر للنتروجين غير البروتينى ( NPN ) فى صناعة أعلاف الماشية فى السنوات العشرين الأخيرة وذلك لسد جزءا من العجز فى الكميات المتاحة من كسب بذرة القطن حيث أن كيلوجرام اليوريا يمكن أن يحل محل 12 كجم من هذا الكسب من حيث مكافئ البروتين وهذا يعنى أن إدخال اليوريا بنسبة 1- 2 % فى مخلوط العلف يتيح خفض النسبة المستخدمة من كسب بذرة القطن بمقدار 12 – 24 % مما يسمح بالاستفادة بكميات الكسب المتوفرة فى تصنيع المزيد من الأعلاف . 

( يتحتم بيان مواد العلف ونسبها المئوية إذا احتوى العلف على القشور الخارجية للحبوب وبواقي تنظيف الحبوب وأغلفة النباتات والقوالح وسيقان النباتات والاتبان والدريس ومخلفات القصب والكتان وجميع المواد المعتبرة ذات قيمة غذائية ضئيلة أو معدومة ) 
الأعلاف المتكاملة لماشية الحليب وعجول التسمين وهى تحتوى على مخلوط متزن غذائيا ومكون من مواد علف خشنة ومواد مركزة معا مما يغنى عن أعطاء الحيوان علفا خشنا وأخر مركزا كلا على حدة مما فتح الباب نحو إنشاء مصانع أعلاف غير تقليدية وقد قام مصنع علف ( شركة مضارب الشرقية ) بإنتاج علف للماشية يحتوى على سرسة الأرز المطحونة لأول مرة ولكنه لم يكن علفا متكاملا تماما وذلك لعدم كفاية المادة الخشنة به للوفاء بحاجة الماشية المجترة ومنذ سنوات طويلة توقف صرف الحصص المقررة من الأعلاف للماشية المؤمن عليها بينما تم تخصيص إنتاج العلف العادى لعدد من الأنشطة القومية وهى المشروع القومى للبتلو وموردى الألبان لشركة مصر للألبان والمحاجر البيطرية ومشروعات محدودى الدخل بالمحافظات أما باقى إنتاج العلف فقد ترك حرا للتداول حر التسعيرة تبعا لأسعار الخامات الداخلة فى تركيبه . 

ثانيا : الحاجة إلى تصنيع الأعلاف ومميزات الأعلاف المضغوطة :
أ - الحاجة إلى تصنيع الأعلاف The need for manufactured Feeds 
ليس من السهل على المربى الصغير بإمكانياته المحدودة القيام بشراء مواد العلف المختلفة من مصادر إنتاجها ( المعاصر والمضارب والمطاحن ومصانع مخلفات النشا وغيرها فضلا عن أماكن بيع الفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية وغيرها من الإضافات الغذائية ) التى قد تبعد عن محل إقامته كثيرا مما يرفع من تكاليف نقلها وبالتالى أسعارها فضلا عن الوقت والمجهود اللازمين للتسويق وتجميع مختلف المواد الخام فضلا عن عدم استطاعته الحصول عليها بأسعار مناسبة خاصة إذا كانت الكميات التى يحتاجها منها صغيرة . 
لا تتوافر غالبا لدى المربى وسائل تجهيز وخلط لمواد العلف الخام ولا يمكنه الحصول على عليقة متجانسة بوسائل التجهيز والخلط الأولية وخاصة عند الرغبة فى إضافة بعض الأملاح المعدنية والفيتامينات والمضادات الحيوية التى تدخل فى العليقة بنسب بسيطة . 
ليس فى استطاعة المربى العادي أن يلم بدقائق التغذية العلمية للحيوانات التى يتمكن من تكوين علائق متزنة اقتصادية مرتفعة القيمة الغذائية ومناسبة لمختلف أغراض الإنتاج الحيوانى من لبن ولحم وعمل .. الخ . 
لا يمكن إنتاج مخاليط الأعلاف بصورة مضغوطة بالمزرعة وبالتالى تفضل الأعلاف الناعمة . 
ب‌- مميزات الأعلاف المضغوطة Advantages of cubad & pelleted feeds
يتحمل العلف المضغوط التخزين الطويل لمدة قد تصل إلى السنة دون أن يتطرق إلية التلف أو الفساد وذلك لأن معاملته السابقة بالبخار تؤدى إلى قتل الحشرات الكاملة وبيضها ويرقاتها وكذلك القضاء على الفطريات التى قد توجد بالمواد الأولية عند تصنيعها ولذلك فأن العلف المضغوط يحتفظ بقيمته الغذائية لمدة طويلة . 
يظل العلف المضغوط متجانسا من وقت إنتاجه بالمصنع إلى حين التغذية علية فلا يتأثر بعمليات النقل ولا تنفصل مكوناته بعضها عن بعض لاختلاف وزنها النوعي . 
العلف المضغوط أكثر استساغة فى طعمه من العلف الناعم وخاصة بالنسبة للفصيلة الخيلية وذلك لاحتوائه على المولاس الذى يكسبه طعما حلوا فضلا عن رفع قيمته الغذائية . 
تستفيد الحيوانات بتغذيتها على العلف المضغوط بدرجة أكبر مما فى حالة تغذيتها على العلف الناعم حيث ثبت أن تغذية الماشية على مواد العلف المركزة وخاصة النشوية السابق معاملتها بالحرارة يؤدى إلى حدوث تغير فى التخمرات التى تحدث بالكرش بفعل الأحياء الدقيقة حيث ترتفع نسبة حمض البروبيونيك وتنخفض نسبة حمض الخليك فى جملة الأحماض الدهنية المتطايرة VFA,S المتكونة بالكرش ويستفيد الحيوان العائل بحمض البروبيونيك الناتج بدرجة أكبر من حمض الخليك لارتفاع قيمته الحرارية الصافية . 
لا يحدث فقد كبير فى كمية العليقة المكونة من العلف المضغوط عند التغذية عليها كما يحدث مع العلف الناعم الذى يسهل سقوطه من المداود وفقده واختلاطه بالروث والتراب كما أن نعومة العلف تضايق الحيوانات عندما تنفخ فيه فتتطاير ذراته وتدخل فى عيونها وأنوفها . 
العلف المضغوط على هيئة ألواح أو بلاطات لا يحتاج إلى تعبئة وهذه ميزة كبيرة فى خفض تكلفته للوفر فى أثمان العبوات واستهلاكها . 
ثالثا : القواعد الأساسية الواجب مراعاتها عند إنشاء وإدارة مصانع علف الحيوان :Basic principles for construction and management of feed mills
يجب قبل الإقدام على إنشاء مصنع لعلف الحيوان دراسة احتياجات المشروع إلى رأس المال المناسب الثابت منه والذى يشمل الأرض والمبانى والآلات والمال السائل اللازم لتسويق الخامات وشراء العبوات ومصاريف الإدارة والتصنيع والبيع والتوزيع ... الخ . 
يجب العناية باختيار المنطقة المراد إنشاء المصنع بها فتكون منطقة تربية كبيرة وحمولتها كبيرة من المواشى وذلك لضمان التصريف وخفض نفقات النقل كما يراعى فى اختيار المنطقة أيضا قربها من أماكن إنتاج المواد الخام بقدر الامكان . 
يجب اختيار مكان المصنع بدقة فيقام فى موقع متوسط خارج المدينة أو البندر ويكون بعيدا عن المساكن ويراعى أن تتوافر له أكثر من وسيلة للنقل كالسكك الحديدية والطرق الزراعية والترع الملاحية كما تتوافر له مصادر الكهرباء والماء والمجارى وإطفاء الحريق والآمن والعمالة وغيرها . 
يجب اختيار مساحة مناسبة من الأرض على أن يوضع فى الاعتبار إمكانية التوسع فى المصنع مستقبلا ويمكن الاستفادة من بقية المساحة المتاحة عند الإنشاء بإقامة حظائر لمختلف أنواع الحيوانات تكون بمثابة ميدان عملى لتجربة التركيبات المختلفة من الأعلاف التى سينتجها المصنع مستقبلا على نطاق واسع . 
يجب الاهتمام بالمبانى اللازمة للمصنع فتكون من مواد جيدة حتى لا تحتاج إلى مصاريف كبيرة لصيانتها وترميمها . ويراعى أن يتناسب نظام المبانى مع الآلات والمعدات ونظام التصنيع من توافر أماكن للمكاتب والمخازن ودورات المياه ( والبوفية ) وأماكن استقبال العملاء مع إعداد مواقف للسيارات تحت مظلات مناسبة . 
يراعى أن يكون شراء الآلات والأجهزة وماكينات ضغط العلف من جهات وشركات موثوق بها ذات خبرة طويلة فى إنتاجها وذلك حتى تظل على مستوى عالى من الصلاحية والكفاية الإنتاجية لسنوات طويلة ومما يساعد على ذلك الاهتمام بإجراء الصيانة الدورية للآلات والأجهزة والمعدات ودوام الكشف عليها وعند اللزوم القيام بتغير الأجزاء التى انتهى عمرها الافتراضى وذلك لتجنب الأعطال ولضمان قيام سائر أقسام المصنع بالعمل بكفاءة وفى تناسق تام . 
يجب الاستفادة من التطور الحديث فى تشغيل مصانع الأعلاف والأخذ بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة واستخدام الحاسبات الالكترونية وذلك للتحكم بدقة فى خلط مواد العلف الخام للحصول على مخاليط متجانسة وإنتاج تركيبات مختلفة تبعا لتوافر المواد الخام وتقلبات أسعارها فى السوق لاختيار أرخصها تكلفة مع المحافظة على القيمة الغذائية للعلف الناتج . 
يجب العناية بالتهوية لضمان بقاء جو المصنع صحيا أثناء تشغيله وذلك بتوفير الفتحات الكافية واستعمال مرشحات الهواء والمراوح الشفاطة لامتصاص الغبار والأجزاء الدقيقة المتطايرة من مواد العلف . 
يجب أن تكون أرضية المصنع من مادة صلبه قابلة للغسيل ولا تتشرب المياه مع اتخاذ جميع الاحتياطات لمنع اختلاط العلف والمواد الخام بالأتربة والرمال . 
يجب العناية بصحة العمال بالمصنع وخاصة اللذين يعملون فى طحن الكسب أو خلط المواد شديدة النعومة كمسحوق العظام وغيره وذلك بمراعاة تشغيلهم على فترات تتخللها أوقات معقولة للراحة مع تقديم واجبة غذائية إضافية لهم وتوقيع الكشف الطبى الدورى عليهم حماية لهم من الإصابة بالسل وأمراض الجهاز التنفسى الأخرى . 
يجب الاستعانة بالخبرة الفنية للأخصائيين الزراعيين لتركيب العلائق الملائمة والأشراف الفنى على عمليات التصنيع . 
يجب استخدام أجود أنواع المواد الخام الأولية الخالية من العيوب التجارية والغذائية المطابقة للمواصفات ذلك لضمان إنتاج أعلاف ممتازة وبالتالى ضمان رواجها وتصريفها . 
يجب العناية بتخزين المواد الخام والأعلاف الناتجة فى مخازن مسقوفه جيدة التهوية وذلك فوق قواعد خشبية لحفظها من الرطوبة مع تخصيص مخزن مستقل لتخزين الإضافات والمكونات الدقيقة. 
يجب الاهتمام بمراقبة تقلبات أسعار المواد الخام فى السوق واختيار أرخصها وأكثرها فائدة فى القيمة الغذائية وأقلها عرضة للفساد عند التخزين . 
يجب مراعاة تخفيض نفقات إنتاج الأعلاف لإمكان بيعها بأسعار معتدلة وضمان الإقبال عليها وتحملها لمنافسة إنتاج المصانع الأخرى . 
يجب عدم الاعتماد على نوع واحد من العلف وإنتاج أعلاف متنوعة لمختلف أغراض الإنتاج الحيوانى من لبن ولحم وعمل وخلافه وذلك لتلبية كافة طلبات العملاء . 
يجب الاهتمام بعمل الدعاية اللازمة بمختلف الطرق والأساليب لإنتاج المصنع من الأعلاف المختلفة واتخاذ علامة مسجلة لها تكون علما عليها ويحسن الاتصال المباشر بالمربين وتزويدهم بالإرشادات الخاصة باستعمال الأعلاف الناتجة فى تغذية حيواناتهم . 
يجب العناية بإمساك دفاتر منظمة لتسجيل كميات وأصناف المواد الخام الداخلة إلى المصنع وتسجيل الإنتاج اليومى من الأعلاف المختلفة فضلا عن تسجيل المعاملات المالية . 
يجب توفير كافة احتياطات الآمن الصناعى كوضع أغطية على جميع الموتورات وصناديق الكهرباء وتركيب شبكات حديدية أسفل الفتحات التى ينزل منها العمال من قمم الصوامع والصهاريج والتمسك بارتداء العمال ( للاوفرول ) والخوذات كما يجب تزويد المصنع بوسائل فعالة لإطفاء الحريق وللأسعافات الأولية لاستخدامها عند الضرورة . 
يجب الاهتمام بعمل دورات تدريبية للفنيين والعمال بين وقت وأخر وتشجيعهم على حسن الأداء بمنحهم حوافز إنتاج مجزية . 
يجب توجيه عناية خاصة نحو صيانة المصنع من الحشرات والقوارض مع مراعاة تداول المبيدات المستخدمة فى مكافحتها بكل دقة وعناية بحيث لا تختلط بمواد العلف . 
رابعا : العوامل المؤثرة على إنتاج الأعلاف المضغوطة:Factors affecting the production of cubed & pelleted feeds
1- طبيعة ونوع المواد الخام المستعملة المراد ضغطها :
إذ تتوقف عليها سهولة أو صعوبة التكعيب ومدى الإنتاج فى الساعة فى المواد التى تحتوى على نسبة مرتفعة من الزيت أو البروتين كأنواع الكسب المختلفة التى لها قابلة كبيرة للتشكيل لأن الزيت يسهل مرور المخلوط من ثقوب القرص وعلى العكس من ذلك نجد أن المواد التى بها نسبة مرتفعة من الألياف مثل العلف الأخضر والخشن وكذلك المواد النشوية ذات قابلية للتكعيب ضعيفة . كما أن تساوى حجم جزئيات المخلوط يساعد على التشكيل ويزيد معدل الإنتاج بمقدار 10 – 15 % وتحتاج صناعة المكعبات إلى مخلوط خشن نوعا ما بينما المخلوط الشديد النعومة يميل إلى التعجين عند إضافة البخار وإنتاج المصبعات يحتاج إلى مخلوط أنعم من مخلوط المكعبات وذلك حتى لا تصبح الأجزاء الخشنة واضحة فى المصبعات فتسئ إلى مظهرها وقد تجعلها تتفكك كما أن لكثافة المواد الخام المستعملة فى التصنيع أهمية كبيرة فمثلا المواد الخفيفة ( التى لها ألياف كثيرة ) والتى يزن القدم المكعب منها 25 رطلا ( 11.3 كجم ) تعطى فى الساعة كمية من المكعبات وزنها أقل من وزن المكعبات الناتجة من مخلوط أخر به مواد خام ثقيلة يزن القدم المكعب منها 30 رطلا ( 13.6 كجم ) وعلى سبيل المثال فأنه عند تكعيب العلف الأخضر وحده فأنه يعطى فقط 25 – 33 % من وزن المكعبات الناتجة من العلف العادى فى الساعة وغالبا ما تمتص المواد الثقيلة الوزن كمية من البخار أكثر مما تمتصه المواد الخفيفة الوزن التى بها نسبة كبيرة من الألياف الخام . 

2- استعمال المولاس من عدمه :
إذ أن وجود المولاس يساعد بلزوجته على انزلاق المكعبات والمصبعات من ثقوب الأقراص ويرفع بذلك من معدل الإنتاج فى الساعة . 

3- التصنيع على الساخن أو البارد ونسبة الرطوبة فى المخلوط :
فالبخار يساعد عملية التكعيب والتصنيع ويساعد على انسياب المولاس كما أن حرارة البخار تطرد الزيت الزائد من خلايا الكسب مما يسهل مرور المخلوط خلال ثقوب الأقراص والشائع استعمال البخار فى عملية التشكيل على صورة بخار حى يختلط بالعلف ويعدل رطوبة المخلوط ويسخن المولاس ويساعد على خلطهما وسرعة مرور المخلوط من الثقوب وقد استبعدت حديثا طريقة التسخين باستعمال البخار دون ملامسة والتى يطلق عليه طريقة Steam jacket وذلك لما لها من تأثير مخفف يؤدى إلى نزع جزء من رطوبة المخلوط وهو أمر غير مرغوب فيه كما أن زيادة نسبة الرطوبة عن اللازم لا تلائم عملية التكعيب بل تسئ إليها وتسبب التعجن وانسداد الأقراص فضلا عن أنها تسبب انتفاخ المكعبات بعد خروجها من الأقراص وتجعلها تتشقق عند التبريد فتفقدها مظهرها وتجعلها عرضة للتفتت هذا وقد يستعمل الماء البارد عند صناعة المحببات للكتاكيت بحجم 32 / 3 بوصة حيث يعمل الماء البارد على خفض الحرارة الناتجة من البخار ومن احتكاك المخلوط بالسطوح الداخلية لثقوب الأقراص ويعمل الماء أيضا على تعديل رطوبة المخلوط إلى الحد المناسب وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن استعمال البخار فى التصنيع يجعل العلف المضغوط الناتج يتحمل التخزين الطويل دون أن يتطرق إلية الفساد أو تنخفض قيمته الغذائية وذلك لأن المخلوط تصل حرارته إلى درجة الغليان لمدة قصيرة ( بضع دقائق ) وهى الفترة التى يستغرقها مرور المخلوط فى حالة الطبخ . 

4- حجم ثقوب الأقراص :
فكلما زاد هذا الحجم كلما زادت سرعة خروج المخلوط وزاد الإنتاج فى الساعة وبالعكس كلما ضاقت ثقوب الأقراص كلما ضعف الإنتاج كما فى حالة إنتاج المصبعات والمحببات وعلى سبيل المثال فأنه إذا كانت الماكينة تنتج فى الساعة 2.5 طنا من العلف مقاس 8 / 5 بوصة فأنها لا تنتج غير 2 طنا مقاس 2 / 1 بوصة فى الساعة و 1.5 – 1.75 طنا مقاس 16 / 3 بوصة وهكذا . 

5- نعومة السطوح الداخلية لثقوب الأقراص :
فكلما زادت نعومتها كلما قل احتكاك مخلوط العلف بها وزاد بالتالى الإنتاج . 

6- سمك الأقراص :
فكلما زاد سمك الأقراص كلما قل معدل الإنتاج والعكس بالعكس لذلك تستعمل أقراص قليلة السمك نسبيا فى إنتاج المصبعات والمحببات نظرا لضيق ثقوب الأقراص وذلك للمساعدة فى زيادة معدل الإنتاج فى الساعة . 

7- سرعة السكاكين :
فكلما زادت سرعتها كلما تخلصت من العجينة المضغوطة البارزة من الأقراص وزاد بذلك معدل الإنتاج . 

8- درجة الحرارة :
فكلما ارتفعت درجة الحرارة كلما زادت سرعة انزلاق المخلوط من ثقوب الأقراص وزاد بذلك معدل الإنتاج . 

9- قوة الضغط :
فكلما ازداد الضغط على الأقراص كلما زادت سرعة طرد المخلوط منها وزاد الإنتاج. 

خامسا: تصنيع الأعلاف غير التقليدية المتكاملة ومزاياها :Manufacture of complete ( all – in - one ) ration & its advantages
تتكون الأعلاف المتكاملة من كل من المواد الخشنة والمركزة معا فى تركيبة واحدة : 

وفيما يلى خطوات إنتاجها فى إيجاز :
يتم استقبال بالات المادة الخشنة كقش الأرز على سير متحرك يدفعها إلى سلندرات التقطيع لتمر من خلال غرابيل سعة ثقوبها 30 – 70 ملم بعدها يمر القش المقطع على المغناطيس وذلك لاستبعاد المواد الحديدية إذا وجدت . 
يتم طحن القش المقطع إلى درجة ناعمة. 
قد يتم معالجة المادة الخشنة المطحونة بسائل اليوريا لرفع قيمتها الغذائية وذلك بواسطة خلاط من النوع المستمر . 
يتم سحب المادة الخشنة إلى خلاط افقى حيث يتم خلطها بتركيبة من العلف المركز ( تحتوى على مواد عديدة مثل الاذرة الصفراء والاكساب والنخالة ورجيع الكون والملح والحجر الجيرى .. الخ ) . 
يعامل المخلوط الخشن والمركز بالبخار والمولاس ويضغط فى صورة مصبعات يتم تبريدها ثم تعبئتها ويكون قطرها 4 / 1 – 4 / 3 بوصة وطولها4 / 1 – 2 / 1 بوصة . 
وفيما يلى مزايا العليقه المتكاملة :
وسيلة للحد من استهلاك مواد العلف المركزة . 
إجبار الحيوان على تناول العليقة بالكامل دون فرزها وتفضيل جزء منها واستبعاد جزء أخر من الطوايل وخاصة إذا كان الجزء الخشن منها غير مستساغ . 
تسهيل بلوغ الحيوانات لاقصى استهلاك للعليقة وتسهيل توزيع العليقة آليا . 
تحسين الطعم غير المستساغ لبعض المكونات كاليوريا . 
تسمح للمربى أو المنتج أن يثبت النسبة بين المواد الخشنة والمركزة بالعليقة . 
تسمح بأقصى استفادة من العليقة الرخيصة اقتصاديا . 
تسمح بسيطرة أفضل على كمية المأكول من العليقة وتقليل الفاقد منها . 
تقليل حدوث الاضطرابات الهضمية . 
وسيلة للتخلص من الغبار المثار عند توزيع العليقة الخشنة وحدها . 
تقليل العمالة والمعدات وبالتالى خفض تكاليف التغذية . 
سادسا : تأثير التخزين على جودة الأعلاف :Effect of storage on feeds quality
تتأثر مواد العلف أثناء تخزينها بعدة عوامل تشمل : محتواها من الرطوبة ، مدى النضج وقت الحصاد ، طريقة تداولها حتى تصل إلى مكان التخزين ، نوع السيلو أو وعاء التخزين ، طول فترة التخزين ، درجة الحرارة ،...الخ . وعادة تتحمل الحبوب الكاملة التخزين أكثر من نفس الحبوب بعد معالجتها أو طحنها وتتأثر القيمة الغذائية لمواد العلف بالتخزين وقد لوحظ أن الفيتامينات أقل المكونات ثباتا وأكثرها تأثرا بالتخزين والعوامل التالية تساعد على سرعة أكسدتها وهى : 

طول فترة التخزين – الرطوبة – الحرارة- الضوء – العناصر المعدنية النادرة – انخفاض درجة PH وعلى سبيل المثال وجد أنه يفقد 10 % من الكاروتين فى مسحوق البرسيم الحجازى عند تخزينه على درجة حرارة منخفضة جدا لمدة 6 شهور بينما يصل الفقد إلى 60 – 73 % عند تخزينه على درجة حرارة الغرفة لنفس المدة كما وجد أن فيتامينات الربيرفلافين و البيريدوكسين وحمض الاسكوربيك ( فيتامين C ) تفقد بسهولة بواسطة التعرض للضوء ولذلك يفضل تخزين مواد العلف فى مكان مظلم كما وجد أن فيتامينات A , D , E تنخفض قوتها بالتخزين بينما الفيتامين ( B1 ) لا يتأثر كثيرا بطول فترة التخزين وخاصة تحت الظروف الجيدة . 

كما أنه لوحظ أن وجود العناصر المعدنية النادرة فى الــ Premixes وخاصة مع الرطوبة والحرارة يتسبب فى فقد الفيتامينات هذا وللمحافظة على جودة الفيتامينات أثناء التخزين تتبع طريقتان : 

الأولى :
تغليفها بدهن ثابت ( Stable fat ) أو جيلاتين وذلك حتى لا تلامس الاكسجين إلى حين تغذية الحيوانات عليها . 

الثانية: 
إضافة مضادات الأكسدة وهذه تمنع أيضا فساد الدهون وتحللها وتكوين الأحماض الدهنية الحرة التى تؤثر على درجة استساغة العلف . 

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن البروتينات أيضا وليس الدهون فقط تفسد تحت ظروف التخزين السيئة كما أنه ينصح بعدم وضع الحبوب فى سيلو التخزين بعد الحصاد مباشرة وذلك حتى لا تعرض بروتيناتها للفساد كما تتعرض الحبوب للتلف نتيجة لمهاجمة الحشرات وذلك إذا لم تؤخذ الحيطة وتستخدم المبيدات الحشرية المناسبة . 

سابعا : الرقابة على جودة الأعلاف والمواصفات القياسية للأعلاف :Feed quality control & standard specifications of feeds 
كان القانون رقم 21 لسنة 57 هو أول قانون يصدر فى مصر لتنظيم صناعة وتجارة أعلاف الحيوان والرقابة على نوعيتها وقد أدخلت على هذا القانون بعض التعديلات وكان أخرها القرار الوزارى رقم 554 لسنة 1984 ( قانونى ) : 

وقد جاء بالمادة الأولى منه ما يأتى : 
( يقصد بمواد العلف الخام كل مادة لم يدخلها خلط تستعمل فى تغذية الحيوان أو الدواجن سواء كانت من مصدر نباتى أو حيوانى أو الإضافات المعدنية والفيتامينات والمضادات الحيوية ومنشطات النمو والإنتاج ويقصد بالعلف المصنع أى مخلوط من مواد العلف الخام ) . 

الرقابة على جودة الأعلافFeed quality control 
تتضمن الرقابة على جودة الأعلاف الإجراءات التالية: 

القيام بتسجيل تركيبات الأعلاف المصنعة والإضافات والمركزات بوزارة الزراعة وفقا للقواعد والشروط والمواصفات المنصوص عليها . 
تتم عمليات الإنتاج والتصنيع فى مصانع علف مرخصة وتحت إشراف مندوبى وزارة الزراعة . 
أخذ عينات ممثلة لإنتاج أولا بأول . 
يتم فحص العينات ظاهريا ثم تحليلها كيماويا بأتباع طرق التحليل الرسمية الدولية . 
حظر الاتجار فى مواد العلف الخام أو المصنعة أو الإضافات أو المركزات ألا فى محلات تجارية مستوفاة للشروط ومرخصة . 
الإعلان عن الأعلاف المصنعة أو الإضافات أو المركزات أو نشر بيانات عنها يكون مطابقا لمواصفات وشروط تداولها وتسجيلها وتوصيات وزارة الزراعة . 
بعض طرق غش الأعلافFeed adulteration 
رش الماء على مواد العلف الخضراء بعد حشها كالبرسيم والدراوة وأنواع السورجم وذلك بغرض زيادة وزنها عند تسليمها للمشترين ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسبة الرطوبة . 
إضافة مواد معدنية معدومة القيمة كالتراب والرمل أو رخيصة كملح الطعام ومسحوق الحجر الجيرى ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسبة الرماد ونسبة كلوريد الصوديوم ونسبة كربونات الكالسيوم . 
إضافة مواد خشنة فقيرة فى قيمتها الغذائية كالسرسة أو القشور المطحونة ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسبة الألياف الخام وأيضا بالفحص بالميكروسكوب . 
إضافة اليوريا لزيادة نسبة البروتين الخام بالعلف حيث تعتبر أرخص المصادر الازوتية غير البروتينية وأرخص كثيرا من المصادر الطبيعية النباتية للبروتين ( يمكن أن يحل كيلوجرام اليوريا محل 12 كجم كسب قطن غير مقشور به 24 % بروتين خام ) ويمكن كشف الغش بها بتقدير اليوريا فى المخلوط . 
إضافة مصدر بروتينى نباتى رخيص ليحل محل جزء من مصادر البروتين الحيوانى المرتفعة الثمن كمسحوق الدم والسمك واللحم ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسب الأحماض الامينية المختلفة . 
زيادة نسبة المادة الحاملة فى مركزات الفيتامينات ومركزات العناصر المعدنية النادرة مما ينجم عنه خفض نسبها عن الحد الادنى ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسب الفيتامينات أو العناصر المعدنية النادرة فى المخلوط . 

ثانيا : تكوين علائق الحيوانات Formulation of ration for livestock 
أ – الصفات المطلوبة فى العليقة Desirable characteristics of a ration 

1- أن تكون كافية ومتزنة Adequate & Balanced 
العليقة الكافية هى التى تسد الاحتياجات الغذائية الحافظة والإنتاجية للحيوان من الطاقة والبروتين والدهن والعناصر المعدنية والفيتامينات خلال 24 ساعة بدون نقص أو زيادة . 

ومن حيث الاتزان فأنه يجب أن تكون نسبة البروتين المهضوم فيها : الطاقة الصافية 1 :10 بالنسبة لحالات الحفظ والعمل والمرحلة الأخيرة من التسمين ، 1 : 5 بالنسبة لإنتاج اللبن ، 1 : 4 بالنسبة للنمو و المعروف أنه إذا لم تحتوى العليقة على كمية كافية من الطاقة فأن البروتين يستعمل لمد الجسم بالطاقة بدلا من أن يستخدم للحفظ والنمو وإنتاج اللبن . 

يجب أن يتوفر بالعليقة حد أدنى من الدهن وذلك لضمان تغطية احتياجات الحيوان من الأحماض الدهنية الأساسية ( غير المشبعة ) كما يجب أن تتوافر بالعليقة العناصر المعدنية الكبرى والصغرى وتكون نسبة الكالسيوم إلى الفوسفور نحو 2 : 1 ومن المفيد توفير قوالب الملح المعدنى أو قوالب المولاس واليوريا والأملاح المعدنية أمام الحيوانات لتلعق منها على فترات طوال اليوم تبعا لحاجتها مما يضمن إمدادها بكميات صغيرة ومنتظمة من العناصر المعدنية تقوم بتنشيط الأحياء الدقيقة بالكرش وبالنسبة للفيتامينات فأنه تحت الظروف العادية يجب توفير المادة الخضراء بالعليقة كمصدر أساسى للكاروتين الذى يتحول بالجسم إلى فيتامين ( أ ) ويعتبر الدريس الجيد المجفف فى الشمس مصدرا لفيتامين ( د ) بالعليقة . 

2- أن تكون مستساغةPalatable 
تزداد كمية الغذاء التى يتناولها الحيوان تطوعا ( Voluntary feed intake ) عندما تكون العليقة محتوية على مواد مستساغة شهية وتختلف الاستساغة تبعا لنوع الحيوان وعمره ودرجة جوعه وحاجته إلى الغذاء وتبعا لدرجة الحرارة والرطوبة الجوية وغيرها . والملاحظ أن مواد العلف المركزة تكون أكثر استساغة من المواد الخشنة الجافة وخاصة عند ارتفاع الحرارة صيفا وكثير ما يستعمل المولاس ( أو سائل المفيد ) وأحيانا المواد المكسبة للطعم والرائحة Flavours لتحسين درجة استساغة الحيوان للعليقة الخشنة الجافة . 

3- أن يكون جزء منها غضا طريا Succulent 
تزداد أهمية احتواء العليقة على مواد العلف العصيرية المحتوية على نسبة مرتفعة من الرطوبة كالأعلاف الخضراء وبنجر العلف والعروش الغضة فى الصيف وذلك نظرا لما لها من تأثير ملطف لدرجة الحرارة حيث تقبل الحيوانات عليها بشراهة . 

4- ارتفاع قابليتها للهضم Highly digestible 
هناك علاقة بين قابلية مادة العلف للهضم ومحتواها من الألياف الخام فكلما انخفضت نسبة الألياف الخام كلما ارتفع معامل هضم المادة العضوية وارتفعت بالتالى قيمتها الغذائية بالنسبة للحيوان وقد وجد أنه من 65 – 90 % من المادة الجافة بالمركزات تكون قابلة للهضم بينما تنخفض هذه النسبة إلى 50 -70 % من المادة الجافة بالمواد الخشنة . 

5- أن تكون العليقة ذات حجم مناسبSufficient bulk 
يجب أن تكون العليقة ذات حجم مناسب فلا تكون مكونة كليا من مواد علف مركزة لأنها تكون قاصرة على إشباع الحيوان المجتر وتسبب له اضطرابات هضمية إذ أن عملية الاجترار لا تتم ألا فى وجود كمية معينة من الألياف . وقد وجد أنه يلزم لكل 500 كجم وزن حى مقدار 4.3 كجم Ballast أى مادة عضوية غير مهضومة بالروث وفى حالة عدم كفاية المواد الخشنة تطحن الاذرة بقوالحها وذلك للحصول على حجم مناسب فى عليقة الحبوب على أنه لا يجب أن تكون العليقة ذات حجم كبير Bulky إذا كان الحيوان ينمو بسرعة أو كان إدراره مرتفعا من اللبن وفى هذه الحالة تنخفض كمية المادة الخشنة ويستعان بالمواد المركزة لسد احتياجات البروتين والطاقة من مواد حجمها صغير هذا ويعبر عن درجة استيعاب الحيوان للغذاء Capacity بعدد كيلوجرامات المادة الجافة اللازمة له فى اليوم وتنسب إلى وزنه الحى فيحتاج كل 100 كجم وزن حى فى اليوم إلى 1.5 كجم مادة جافة فى حالة الحفظ فقط مثل ( بقرة جافة غير حامل ) ترتفع إلى 2.5 كجم مادة جافة فى الأبقار متوسطة الادرار تزيد حتى تصل إلى 3 – 3.25 كجم مادة جافة كحد اقصى بالنسبة للأبقار مرتفعة الادرار . 

6- أن يكون لها تأثير ميكانيكى مناسب على الأمعاء Suitable mechanical action 
فلا تكون مسهلة ولا ممسكة بل وسط بينهما وتكون مواد العلف ذات تأثير مسهل إذا احتوت على نسبة مرتفعة من الرطوبة والدهن أو االبروتين ( كما فى العلف الأخضر غير تام النضج الذى يحتوى على نسبة مرتفعة من الاميدات ) ومن المواد ذات التأثير المسهل الأعلاف الخضراء والسيلاج ونخالة القمح ورجيع الكون وكسب الكتان والمولاس من أجل ذلك يجب عدم الاقتصار على البرسيم وحده فى تغذية الحيوانات شتاء حتى لو كان متوافر ورخيصا وذلك حتى لا تصاب الحيوانات بالإسهال الذى يعنى سرعة مرور الكتلة الغذائية بالقناة الهضمية وبالتالى فقد جزء كبير من المركبات الغذائية المهضومة بالروث قبل أن تتاح للحيوان فرصة كافية لامتصاصها والاستفادة بها ومن المواد ذات التأثير الممسك لكسب القطن وكذلك المواد الجافة الخشنة المحتوية على نسبة مرتفعة من الألياف الخام كالاتبان و قش الأرز و حطب الاذرة وغيرها . 

ويراعى التدرج فى الانتقال بالحيوانات من التغذية على العليقة الخضراء إلى التغذية على العليقة الجافة أو العكس وذلك خلال فترة من 10 – 15 يوما وذلك منعا لحدوث الاضطرابات الهضمية . 

7- أن تكون صحية Wholesome 
أن تكون خالية من المواد الضارة كالرمال وقطع الحجارة والسلك والمسامير وغيرها من المواد الغريبة وأن تكون خالية من الأعشاب والحبوب والبذور السامة ومن أثار المبيدات الحشرية وأن تكون خالية كذلك من المواد السامة كالجوسيبول ( فى بذور القطن ) وحمض الهيدروسيانيك ( فى نباتات الاذرة والسورجم صغيرة السن وفى بذور الكتان غير الناضجة وفى درنات بعض أنواع الكسافا أو التابيوكا وحمض الاكساليك فى أوراق وعروش بنجر العلف وبنجر السكر ) وأن تكون العليقة خالية تماما من التعفن والتزنخ والتخمر ومن الحشرات ومخلفاتها . 

8- تنوع مصادر العليقة Varieties of feed sources 
أن تنوع وتعدد المواد الخام الداخلة فى تركيب العليقة يكون هاما بالنسبة للدواجن والخنازير والحيوانات ذات المعدة البسيطة وكذلك لصغار المجترات التى لم يتكون كرشها بعد وذلك لتلافى ولاستكمال أوجه النقص فى بعض المركبات الغذائية وخاصة فى الأحماض الامينية الضرورية وبعض الفيتامينات . 

وأما بالنسبة للحيوانات المجترة فأن احتياجاتها من البروتين يمكن سدها من مادة أو مادتين هذا فضلا عن أن الأحياء الدقيقة بالكرش يمكنها تخليق كافة احتياجاتها من الأحماض الامينية اللازمة لبناء بروتين جسمها من نيتروجين الغذاء سواء كان بروتينا أو غير بروتينى ( NPN ) كما أنها تستطيع تخليق كافة مجموعة فيتامينات ( ب ) المركبة . 

9- أن تكون اقتصادية Economical 
وذلك بالاعتماد على مواد العلف الناتجة بالمزرعة فى سد معظم الاحتياجات الغذائية للحيوانات والاقتصار على شراء مواد العلف الضرورية اللازمة لموازنتها وسد النقص بها أن وجد . 

ويكون شراء مواد العلف اللازمة فى الوقت الذى تكون متوفرة فيه بالسوق حتى يكون سعرها أقل ما يمكن وتقييم مواد العلف لا يكون على أساس ثمن الطن منها فقط بل تكون المفاضلة بينها على أساس ثمن وحدة الطاقة ( معادل نشا أو TDN ) وثمن وحدة البروتين هذا ويجب أن تعتمد تغذية الحيوانات شتاءا وصيفا على مواد العلف الخضراء مما يقلل من الكميات المستعملة من الأعلاف المركزة وبالتالى يساعد على خفض تكاليف إنتاج اللبن واللحم . 

10- أن تكون متجانسة Homogenous 
وذلك حتى تكون الأجزاء المختلفة من المخلوط متماثلة فى التركيب الكيماوى وبالتالى فى القيمة الغذائية وأن استعمال الخلاط الميكانيكى لمدة كافية له أهميته فى ضمان جودة خلط وتوزيع المواد الخام وخاصة الداخلة بنسب صغيرة كإضافات الأملاح المعدنية والفيتامينات والمضادات الحيوية .. الخ واليوريا حتى لا تتراكم فى جزء من مخلوط العلف فيؤدى إلى تسمم بعض الحيوانات ونفوقها هذا وإذا تعرض مخلوط العلف الناعم بعد إنتاجه للنقل مسافات طويلة فأنه يكون عرضة لانفصال بعض مكوناته عن بعضها خصوصا إذا كانت متباينة كثيرا فى كثافتها النوعية وبالتالى يختلف التركيب الكيماوى والقيمة الغذائية للطبقات المختلفة بأجولة العلف ولذلك كان استخدام العلف المضغوط فى صورة مكعبات أو أسطوانات أو مصبعات أو محببات فى التغذية أفضل وذلك لضمان تجانس محتوياته وثبات مكوناته . 

ب – حساب العليقة Ration computation 

تتبع الخطوات التالية فى حساب العليقة اليومية للحيوان : 

يلزم معرفة القيمة الغذائية لمواد العلف المتاحة وذلك بالرجوع إلى جداول التركيب الكيماوى والقيمة الغذائية لمواد العلف .
والجدول التالى يوضح القيمة الغذائية لبعض مواد العلف الشائعة الاستعمال ( على وجه التقريب ) : 
القيمة الغذائية لبعض مواد العلف الشائعة الاستعمال


----------



## محمد فوزى (27 يناير 2008)

أولا : تطوير صناعة الأعلاف فى مصر : Evolution of Feed manufacture in Egypt 
تعتمد صناعة الأعلاف التقليدية على مواد العلف الخام المركزة وقد تكون هذه المواد غنية فى الطاقة أوفى البروتين أوكليهما ، والأعلاف المصنعة عبارة عن مخاليط متجانسة لمواد علف خام مع بعض الأملاح المعدنية وقد تضاف إليها بعض الإضافات الغذائية كالفيتامينات والمضادات الحيوية و اليوريا والمواد المضادة للأكسدة وغيرها وهى تنتج أما فى صورة ناعمة أو تعامل بالبخار والمولاس وتضغط فى مكعبات أو أسطوانات أو مصبعات أو محببات وغير ذلك من الأشكال . 

وقد مرت صناعة الأعلاف فى مصر خلال الخمسين عاما الماضية بمراحل عديدة واعتمدت على ثلاثة مواد خام رئيسية هى كسب بذرة القطن ونخالة القمح و رجيع الكون وكان إنتاج البلاد من كسب بذرة القطن فى الثلاثينات يصدر معظمه إلى الخارج ويستعمل الباقى فى التسميد والوقود وقد قام الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد غنيم ( بكلية الزراعة جامعة فؤاد الأول ) بلفت الأنظار للقيمة الغذائية لكسب بذرة القطن وأهمية الاستفادة به فى تغذية الحيوان وتحويله إلى لبن ولحم وعندما استجابت التفاتيش الزراعية والدوائر الكبيرة وقامت باستخدامه فى تغذية قطعانها جذبت النتائج التى حصلت عليها أنظار المربين فامنوا بصلاحيته كعلف للحيوان وأقبلوا على استخدامه فى تغذية ماشية اللبن وفى تسمين العجول وأسرفوا فى ذلك وخاصة طائفة ( الزرابة ) حول المدن الكبيرة حتى أصبحت البلاد تستهلك جميع إنتاجها من الكسب فى تغذية الحيوان وتوقف تصديره إلى الخارج كما توقف استعماله كوقود وسماد . 

هذا وقد أدى التهافت على كسب بذرة القطن وكثرة الطلب علية مع قلة الكميات الناتجة منه إلى ارتفاع سعره وخلق سوق سوداء لتداوله فتدخلت الحكومة وقامت وزارة التموين بوضع نظام لتوزيعه على التجار والمربين والجمعيات التعاونية ومصانع الأعلاف التى كانت تعد على الأصابع وقتها وللأسف فأن هذا النظام لم يقضى على السوق السوداء للكسب وأجمعت دراسات اللجان الفنية – فيما بعد – على ضرورة التصنيع الكامل للكسب بإدخال جميع كمياته فى صناعة الأعلاف . 
وقد أمكن تحسين مواصفات الأعلاف المصنعة وتقليل تعرضها للتلف عند التخزين وذلك بخفض نسبة الزيت فى بعض موادها الخام عن طريق استخدام طريقة الاستخلاص بالمذيبات العضوية للبذور الزيتية بدلا من طريقة العصر بالضغط الهدروليكى ( المكابس ) وأيضا باستخلاص معظم الزيت من رجيع الكون وجرمه الأرز وجنين الاذرة غير أن ذلك تسبب فى خفض القيمة الغذائية للأعلاف المصنعة الناتجة . 

وكان الاهتمام فى الماضى محصورا فى إنتاج علف الماشية ولم تكن هناك أعلافا خاصة بالدواجن إلا بكميات محدودة غير أنه حدث تطور كبير خلال الثلاثين سنة الأخيرة وزاد الاهتمام بتربية الدواجن حتى أصبحت صناعة كثيفة قائمة بذاتها سواء لإنتاج بدارى التسمين أو البيض مما استلزم إنتاج أعلاف متخصصة تفي باحتياجاتها الغذائية للبادئ والنامي والناهي للتسمين وكذلك للبياض . وقد تطلب ذلك استيراد كميات كبيرة من الاذرة الصفراء ومن مصادر البروتين الحيوانى أغلبها فى صورة مسحوق سمك إلى جانب كميات من كسب فول الصويا فضلا عن الإضافات المركزة لمخاليط الفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية والمضادات الحيوية وغيرها وقد تضاعفت كميات أعلاف الدواجن الناتجة فى السنوات الأخيرة حتى جاوزت المليون طنا فى السنة . 

وقد تطورت مصانع العلف خلال مشوارها الطويل من مصانع أولية بسيطة تحتوى على بضعة كسارات وخلاطات وذات قدرة إنتاجية محدودة إلى مصانع حديثة كبيرة مزودة بغلايات لإنتاج البخار ووحدات خلط المولاس وماكينات تشكيل العلف ومبردات وذات قدرة إنتاجية ضخمة وفى السنوات الأخيرة أنشئت مصانع أكثر تطورا من الناحية التكنولوجية ومزودة بحاسبات الكترونية وذلك للتحكم بدقة فى خلط مواد العلف الخام والحصول على مخاليط متجانسة وإنتاج تركيبات مختلفة تبعا لتوفير مواد العلف الخام وتقلبات أسعارها فى السوق لاختيار أرخصها تكلفة ( Least cost ration ) مع المحافظة على القيمة الغذائية للعلف الناتج وقد أصبحت مزودة بالمرشحات ووسائل التهوية منعا لأخطار التلوث ومحافظة على صحة العاملين بهذه المصانع . 

وقد أدخلت اليوريا كمصدر للنتروجين غير البروتينى ( NPN ) فى صناعة أعلاف الماشية فى السنوات العشرين الأخيرة وذلك لسد جزءا من العجز فى الكميات المتاحة من كسب بذرة القطن حيث أن كيلوجرام اليوريا يمكن أن يحل محل 12 كجم من هذا الكسب من حيث مكافئ البروتين وهذا يعنى أن إدخال اليوريا بنسبة 1- 2 % فى مخلوط العلف يتيح خفض النسبة المستخدمة من كسب بذرة القطن بمقدار 12 – 24 % مما يسمح بالاستفادة بكميات الكسب المتوفرة فى تصنيع المزيد من الأعلاف . 

( يتحتم بيان مواد العلف ونسبها المئوية إذا احتوى العلف على القشور الخارجية للحبوب وبواقي تنظيف الحبوب وأغلفة النباتات والقوالح وسيقان النباتات والاتبان والدريس ومخلفات القصب والكتان وجميع المواد المعتبرة ذات قيمة غذائية ضئيلة أو معدومة ) 
الأعلاف المتكاملة لماشية الحليب وعجول التسمين وهى تحتوى على مخلوط متزن غذائيا ومكون من مواد علف خشنة ومواد مركزة معا مما يغنى عن أعطاء الحيوان علفا خشنا وأخر مركزا كلا على حدة مما فتح الباب نحو إنشاء مصانع أعلاف غير تقليدية وقد قام مصنع علف ( شركة مضارب الشرقية ) بإنتاج علف للماشية يحتوى على سرسة الأرز المطحونة لأول مرة ولكنه لم يكن علفا متكاملا تماما وذلك لعدم كفاية المادة الخشنة به للوفاء بحاجة الماشية المجترة ومنذ سنوات طويلة توقف صرف الحصص المقررة من الأعلاف للماشية المؤمن عليها بينما تم تخصيص إنتاج العلف العادى لعدد من الأنشطة القومية وهى المشروع القومى للبتلو وموردى الألبان لشركة مصر للألبان والمحاجر البيطرية ومشروعات محدودى الدخل بالمحافظات أما باقى إنتاج العلف فقد ترك حرا للتداول حر التسعيرة تبعا لأسعار الخامات الداخلة فى تركيبه . 

ثانيا : الحاجة إلى تصنيع الأعلاف ومميزات الأعلاف المضغوطة :
أ - الحاجة إلى تصنيع الأعلاف The need for manufactured Feeds 
ليس من السهل على المربى الصغير بإمكانياته المحدودة القيام بشراء مواد العلف المختلفة من مصادر إنتاجها ( المعاصر والمضارب والمطاحن ومصانع مخلفات النشا وغيرها فضلا عن أماكن بيع الفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية وغيرها من الإضافات الغذائية ) التى قد تبعد عن محل إقامته كثيرا مما يرفع من تكاليف نقلها وبالتالى أسعارها فضلا عن الوقت والمجهود اللازمين للتسويق وتجميع مختلف المواد الخام فضلا عن عدم استطاعته الحصول عليها بأسعار مناسبة خاصة إذا كانت الكميات التى يحتاجها منها صغيرة . 
لا تتوافر غالبا لدى المربى وسائل تجهيز وخلط لمواد العلف الخام ولا يمكنه الحصول على عليقة متجانسة بوسائل التجهيز والخلط الأولية وخاصة عند الرغبة فى إضافة بعض الأملاح المعدنية والفيتامينات والمضادات الحيوية التى تدخل فى العليقة بنسب بسيطة . 
ليس فى استطاعة المربى العادي أن يلم بدقائق التغذية العلمية للحيوانات التى يتمكن من تكوين علائق متزنة اقتصادية مرتفعة القيمة الغذائية ومناسبة لمختلف أغراض الإنتاج الحيوانى من لبن ولحم وعمل .. الخ . 
لا يمكن إنتاج مخاليط الأعلاف بصورة مضغوطة بالمزرعة وبالتالى تفضل الأعلاف الناعمة . 
ب‌- مميزات الأعلاف المضغوطة Advantages of cubad & pelleted feeds
يتحمل العلف المضغوط التخزين الطويل لمدة قد تصل إلى السنة دون أن يتطرق إلية التلف أو الفساد وذلك لأن معاملته السابقة بالبخار تؤدى إلى قتل الحشرات الكاملة وبيضها ويرقاتها وكذلك القضاء على الفطريات التى قد توجد بالمواد الأولية عند تصنيعها ولذلك فأن العلف المضغوط يحتفظ بقيمته الغذائية لمدة طويلة . 
يظل العلف المضغوط متجانسا من وقت إنتاجه بالمصنع إلى حين التغذية علية فلا يتأثر بعمليات النقل ولا تنفصل مكوناته بعضها عن بعض لاختلاف وزنها النوعي . 
العلف المضغوط أكثر استساغة فى طعمه من العلف الناعم وخاصة بالنسبة للفصيلة الخيلية وذلك لاحتوائه على المولاس الذى يكسبه طعما حلوا فضلا عن رفع قيمته الغذائية . 
تستفيد الحيوانات بتغذيتها على العلف المضغوط بدرجة أكبر مما فى حالة تغذيتها على العلف الناعم حيث ثبت أن تغذية الماشية على مواد العلف المركزة وخاصة النشوية السابق معاملتها بالحرارة يؤدى إلى حدوث تغير فى التخمرات التى تحدث بالكرش بفعل الأحياء الدقيقة حيث ترتفع نسبة حمض البروبيونيك وتنخفض نسبة حمض الخليك فى جملة الأحماض الدهنية المتطايرة VFA,S المتكونة بالكرش ويستفيد الحيوان العائل بحمض البروبيونيك الناتج بدرجة أكبر من حمض الخليك لارتفاع قيمته الحرارية الصافية . 
لا يحدث فقد كبير فى كمية العليقة المكونة من العلف المضغوط عند التغذية عليها كما يحدث مع العلف الناعم الذى يسهل سقوطه من المداود وفقده واختلاطه بالروث والتراب كما أن نعومة العلف تضايق الحيوانات عندما تنفخ فيه فتتطاير ذراته وتدخل فى عيونها وأنوفها . 
العلف المضغوط على هيئة ألواح أو بلاطات لا يحتاج إلى تعبئة وهذه ميزة كبيرة فى خفض تكلفته للوفر فى أثمان العبوات واستهلاكها . 
ثالثا : القواعد الأساسية الواجب مراعاتها عند إنشاء وإدارة مصانع علف الحيوان :Basic principles for construction and management of feed mills
يجب قبل الإقدام على إنشاء مصنع لعلف الحيوان دراسة احتياجات المشروع إلى رأس المال المناسب الثابت منه والذى يشمل الأرض والمبانى والآلات والمال السائل اللازم لتسويق الخامات وشراء العبوات ومصاريف الإدارة والتصنيع والبيع والتوزيع ... الخ . 
يجب العناية باختيار المنطقة المراد إنشاء المصنع بها فتكون منطقة تربية كبيرة وحمولتها كبيرة من المواشى وذلك لضمان التصريف وخفض نفقات النقل كما يراعى فى اختيار المنطقة أيضا قربها من أماكن إنتاج المواد الخام بقدر الامكان . 
يجب اختيار مكان المصنع بدقة فيقام فى موقع متوسط خارج المدينة أو البندر ويكون بعيدا عن المساكن ويراعى أن تتوافر له أكثر من وسيلة للنقل كالسكك الحديدية والطرق الزراعية والترع الملاحية كما تتوافر له مصادر الكهرباء والماء والمجارى وإطفاء الحريق والآمن والعمالة وغيرها . 
يجب اختيار مساحة مناسبة من الأرض على أن يوضع فى الاعتبار إمكانية التوسع فى المصنع مستقبلا ويمكن الاستفادة من بقية المساحة المتاحة عند الإنشاء بإقامة حظائر لمختلف أنواع الحيوانات تكون بمثابة ميدان عملى لتجربة التركيبات المختلفة من الأعلاف التى سينتجها المصنع مستقبلا على نطاق واسع . 
يجب الاهتمام بالمبانى اللازمة للمصنع فتكون من مواد جيدة حتى لا تحتاج إلى مصاريف كبيرة لصيانتها وترميمها . ويراعى أن يتناسب نظام المبانى مع الآلات والمعدات ونظام التصنيع من توافر أماكن للمكاتب والمخازن ودورات المياه ( والبوفية ) وأماكن استقبال العملاء مع إعداد مواقف للسيارات تحت مظلات مناسبة . 
يراعى أن يكون شراء الآلات والأجهزة وماكينات ضغط العلف من جهات وشركات موثوق بها ذات خبرة طويلة فى إنتاجها وذلك حتى تظل على مستوى عالى من الصلاحية والكفاية الإنتاجية لسنوات طويلة ومما يساعد على ذلك الاهتمام بإجراء الصيانة الدورية للآلات والأجهزة والمعدات ودوام الكشف عليها وعند اللزوم القيام بتغير الأجزاء التى انتهى عمرها الافتراضى وذلك لتجنب الأعطال ولضمان قيام سائر أقسام المصنع بالعمل بكفاءة وفى تناسق تام . 
يجب الاستفادة من التطور الحديث فى تشغيل مصانع الأعلاف والأخذ بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة واستخدام الحاسبات الالكترونية وذلك للتحكم بدقة فى خلط مواد العلف الخام للحصول على مخاليط متجانسة وإنتاج تركيبات مختلفة تبعا لتوافر المواد الخام وتقلبات أسعارها فى السوق لاختيار أرخصها تكلفة مع المحافظة على القيمة الغذائية للعلف الناتج . 
يجب العناية بالتهوية لضمان بقاء جو المصنع صحيا أثناء تشغيله وذلك بتوفير الفتحات الكافية واستعمال مرشحات الهواء والمراوح الشفاطة لامتصاص الغبار والأجزاء الدقيقة المتطايرة من مواد العلف . 
يجب أن تكون أرضية المصنع من مادة صلبه قابلة للغسيل ولا تتشرب المياه مع اتخاذ جميع الاحتياطات لمنع اختلاط العلف والمواد الخام بالأتربة والرمال . 
يجب العناية بصحة العمال بالمصنع وخاصة اللذين يعملون فى طحن الكسب أو خلط المواد شديدة النعومة كمسحوق العظام وغيره وذلك بمراعاة تشغيلهم على فترات تتخللها أوقات معقولة للراحة مع تقديم واجبة غذائية إضافية لهم وتوقيع الكشف الطبى الدورى عليهم حماية لهم من الإصابة بالسل وأمراض الجهاز التنفسى الأخرى . 
يجب الاستعانة بالخبرة الفنية للأخصائيين الزراعيين لتركيب العلائق الملائمة والأشراف الفنى على عمليات التصنيع . 
يجب استخدام أجود أنواع المواد الخام الأولية الخالية من العيوب التجارية والغذائية المطابقة للمواصفات ذلك لضمان إنتاج أعلاف ممتازة وبالتالى ضمان رواجها وتصريفها . 
يجب العناية بتخزين المواد الخام والأعلاف الناتجة فى مخازن مسقوفه جيدة التهوية وذلك فوق قواعد خشبية لحفظها من الرطوبة مع تخصيص مخزن مستقل لتخزين الإضافات والمكونات الدقيقة. 
يجب الاهتمام بمراقبة تقلبات أسعار المواد الخام فى السوق واختيار أرخصها وأكثرها فائدة فى القيمة الغذائية وأقلها عرضة للفساد عند التخزين . 
يجب مراعاة تخفيض نفقات إنتاج الأعلاف لإمكان بيعها بأسعار معتدلة وضمان الإقبال عليها وتحملها لمنافسة إنتاج المصانع الأخرى . 
يجب عدم الاعتماد على نوع واحد من العلف وإنتاج أعلاف متنوعة لمختلف أغراض الإنتاج الحيوانى من لبن ولحم وعمل وخلافه وذلك لتلبية كافة طلبات العملاء . 
يجب الاهتمام بعمل الدعاية اللازمة بمختلف الطرق والأساليب لإنتاج المصنع من الأعلاف المختلفة واتخاذ علامة مسجلة لها تكون علما عليها ويحسن الاتصال المباشر بالمربين وتزويدهم بالإرشادات الخاصة باستعمال الأعلاف الناتجة فى تغذية حيواناتهم . 
يجب العناية بإمساك دفاتر منظمة لتسجيل كميات وأصناف المواد الخام الداخلة إلى المصنع وتسجيل الإنتاج اليومى من الأعلاف المختلفة فضلا عن تسجيل المعاملات المالية . 
يجب توفير كافة احتياطات الآمن الصناعى كوضع أغطية على جميع الموتورات وصناديق الكهرباء وتركيب شبكات حديدية أسفل الفتحات التى ينزل منها العمال من قمم الصوامع والصهاريج والتمسك بارتداء العمال ( للاوفرول ) والخوذات كما يجب تزويد المصنع بوسائل فعالة لإطفاء الحريق وللأسعافات الأولية لاستخدامها عند الضرورة . 
يجب الاهتمام بعمل دورات تدريبية للفنيين والعمال بين وقت وأخر وتشجيعهم على حسن الأداء بمنحهم حوافز إنتاج مجزية . 
يجب توجيه عناية خاصة نحو صيانة المصنع من الحشرات والقوارض مع مراعاة تداول المبيدات المستخدمة فى مكافحتها بكل دقة وعناية بحيث لا تختلط بمواد العلف . 
رابعا : العوامل المؤثرة على إنتاج الأعلاف المضغوطة:Factors affecting the production of cubed & pelleted feeds
1- طبيعة ونوع المواد الخام المستعملة المراد ضغطها :
إذ تتوقف عليها سهولة أو صعوبة التكعيب ومدى الإنتاج فى الساعة فى المواد التى تحتوى على نسبة مرتفعة من الزيت أو البروتين كأنواع الكسب المختلفة التى لها قابلة كبيرة للتشكيل لأن الزيت يسهل مرور المخلوط من ثقوب القرص وعلى العكس من ذلك نجد أن المواد التى بها نسبة مرتفعة من الألياف مثل العلف الأخضر والخشن وكذلك المواد النشوية ذات قابلية للتكعيب ضعيفة . كما أن تساوى حجم جزئيات المخلوط يساعد على التشكيل ويزيد معدل الإنتاج بمقدار 10 – 15 % وتحتاج صناعة المكعبات إلى مخلوط خشن نوعا ما بينما المخلوط الشديد النعومة يميل إلى التعجين عند إضافة البخار وإنتاج المصبعات يحتاج إلى مخلوط أنعم من مخلوط المكعبات وذلك حتى لا تصبح الأجزاء الخشنة واضحة فى المصبعات فتسئ إلى مظهرها وقد تجعلها تتفكك كما أن لكثافة المواد الخام المستعملة فى التصنيع أهمية كبيرة فمثلا المواد الخفيفة ( التى لها ألياف كثيرة ) والتى يزن القدم المكعب منها 25 رطلا ( 11.3 كجم ) تعطى فى الساعة كمية من المكعبات وزنها أقل من وزن المكعبات الناتجة من مخلوط أخر به مواد خام ثقيلة يزن القدم المكعب منها 30 رطلا ( 13.6 كجم ) وعلى سبيل المثال فأنه عند تكعيب العلف الأخضر وحده فأنه يعطى فقط 25 – 33 % من وزن المكعبات الناتجة من العلف العادى فى الساعة وغالبا ما تمتص المواد الثقيلة الوزن كمية من البخار أكثر مما تمتصه المواد الخفيفة الوزن التى بها نسبة كبيرة من الألياف الخام . 

2- استعمال المولاس من عدمه :
إذ أن وجود المولاس يساعد بلزوجته على انزلاق المكعبات والمصبعات من ثقوب الأقراص ويرفع بذلك من معدل الإنتاج فى الساعة . 

3- التصنيع على الساخن أو البارد ونسبة الرطوبة فى المخلوط :
فالبخار يساعد عملية التكعيب والتصنيع ويساعد على انسياب المولاس كما أن حرارة البخار تطرد الزيت الزائد من خلايا الكسب مما يسهل مرور المخلوط خلال ثقوب الأقراص والشائع استعمال البخار فى عملية التشكيل على صورة بخار حى يختلط بالعلف ويعدل رطوبة المخلوط ويسخن المولاس ويساعد على خلطهما وسرعة مرور المخلوط من الثقوب وقد استبعدت حديثا طريقة التسخين باستعمال البخار دون ملامسة والتى يطلق عليه طريقة Steam jacket وذلك لما لها من تأثير مخفف يؤدى إلى نزع جزء من رطوبة المخلوط وهو أمر غير مرغوب فيه كما أن زيادة نسبة الرطوبة عن اللازم لا تلائم عملية التكعيب بل تسئ إليها وتسبب التعجن وانسداد الأقراص فضلا عن أنها تسبب انتفاخ المكعبات بعد خروجها من الأقراص وتجعلها تتشقق عند التبريد فتفقدها مظهرها وتجعلها عرضة للتفتت هذا وقد يستعمل الماء البارد عند صناعة المحببات للكتاكيت بحجم 32 / 3 بوصة حيث يعمل الماء البارد على خفض الحرارة الناتجة من البخار ومن احتكاك المخلوط بالسطوح الداخلية لثقوب الأقراص ويعمل الماء أيضا على تعديل رطوبة المخلوط إلى الحد المناسب وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن استعمال البخار فى التصنيع يجعل العلف المضغوط الناتج يتحمل التخزين الطويل دون أن يتطرق إلية الفساد أو تنخفض قيمته الغذائية وذلك لأن المخلوط تصل حرارته إلى درجة الغليان لمدة قصيرة ( بضع دقائق ) وهى الفترة التى يستغرقها مرور المخلوط فى حالة الطبخ . 

4- حجم ثقوب الأقراص :
فكلما زاد هذا الحجم كلما زادت سرعة خروج المخلوط وزاد الإنتاج فى الساعة وبالعكس كلما ضاقت ثقوب الأقراص كلما ضعف الإنتاج كما فى حالة إنتاج المصبعات والمحببات وعلى سبيل المثال فأنه إذا كانت الماكينة تنتج فى الساعة 2.5 طنا من العلف مقاس 8 / 5 بوصة فأنها لا تنتج غير 2 طنا مقاس 2 / 1 بوصة فى الساعة و 1.5 – 1.75 طنا مقاس 16 / 3 بوصة وهكذا . 

5- نعومة السطوح الداخلية لثقوب الأقراص :
فكلما زادت نعومتها كلما قل احتكاك مخلوط العلف بها وزاد بالتالى الإنتاج . 

6- سمك الأقراص :
فكلما زاد سمك الأقراص كلما قل معدل الإنتاج والعكس بالعكس لذلك تستعمل أقراص قليلة السمك نسبيا فى إنتاج المصبعات والمحببات نظرا لضيق ثقوب الأقراص وذلك للمساعدة فى زيادة معدل الإنتاج فى الساعة . 

7- سرعة السكاكين :
فكلما زادت سرعتها كلما تخلصت من العجينة المضغوطة البارزة من الأقراص وزاد بذلك معدل الإنتاج . 

8- درجة الحرارة :
فكلما ارتفعت درجة الحرارة كلما زادت سرعة انزلاق المخلوط من ثقوب الأقراص وزاد بذلك معدل الإنتاج . 

9- قوة الضغط :
فكلما ازداد الضغط على الأقراص كلما زادت سرعة طرد المخلوط منها وزاد الإنتاج. 

خامسا: تصنيع الأعلاف غير التقليدية المتكاملة ومزاياها :Manufacture of complete ( all – in - one ) ration & its advantages
تتكون الأعلاف المتكاملة من كل من المواد الخشنة والمركزة معا فى تركيبة واحدة : 

وفيما يلى خطوات إنتاجها فى إيجاز :
يتم استقبال بالات المادة الخشنة كقش الأرز على سير متحرك يدفعها إلى سلندرات التقطيع لتمر من خلال غرابيل سعة ثقوبها 30 – 70 ملم بعدها يمر القش المقطع على المغناطيس وذلك لاستبعاد المواد الحديدية إذا وجدت . 
يتم طحن القش المقطع إلى درجة ناعمة. 
قد يتم معالجة المادة الخشنة المطحونة بسائل اليوريا لرفع قيمتها الغذائية وذلك بواسطة خلاط من النوع المستمر . 
يتم سحب المادة الخشنة إلى خلاط افقى حيث يتم خلطها بتركيبة من العلف المركز ( تحتوى على مواد عديدة مثل الاذرة الصفراء والاكساب والنخالة ورجيع الكون والملح والحجر الجيرى .. الخ ) . 
يعامل المخلوط الخشن والمركز بالبخار والمولاس ويضغط فى صورة مصبعات يتم تبريدها ثم تعبئتها ويكون قطرها 4 / 1 – 4 / 3 بوصة وطولها4 / 1 – 2 / 1 بوصة . 
وفيما يلى مزايا العليقه المتكاملة :
وسيلة للحد من استهلاك مواد العلف المركزة . 
إجبار الحيوان على تناول العليقة بالكامل دون فرزها وتفضيل جزء منها واستبعاد جزء أخر من الطوايل وخاصة إذا كان الجزء الخشن منها غير مستساغ . 
تسهيل بلوغ الحيوانات لاقصى استهلاك للعليقة وتسهيل توزيع العليقة آليا . 
تحسين الطعم غير المستساغ لبعض المكونات كاليوريا . 
تسمح للمربى أو المنتج أن يثبت النسبة بين المواد الخشنة والمركزة بالعليقة . 
تسمح بأقصى استفادة من العليقة الرخيصة اقتصاديا . 
تسمح بسيطرة أفضل على كمية المأكول من العليقة وتقليل الفاقد منها . 
تقليل حدوث الاضطرابات الهضمية . 
وسيلة للتخلص من الغبار المثار عند توزيع العليقة الخشنة وحدها . 
تقليل العمالة والمعدات وبالتالى خفض تكاليف التغذية . 
سادسا : تأثير التخزين على جودة الأعلاف :Effect of storage on feeds quality
تتأثر مواد العلف أثناء تخزينها بعدة عوامل تشمل : محتواها من الرطوبة ، مدى النضج وقت الحصاد ، طريقة تداولها حتى تصل إلى مكان التخزين ، نوع السيلو أو وعاء التخزين ، طول فترة التخزين ، درجة الحرارة ،...الخ . وعادة تتحمل الحبوب الكاملة التخزين أكثر من نفس الحبوب بعد معالجتها أو طحنها وتتأثر القيمة الغذائية لمواد العلف بالتخزين وقد لوحظ أن الفيتامينات أقل المكونات ثباتا وأكثرها تأثرا بالتخزين والعوامل التالية تساعد على سرعة أكسدتها وهى : 

طول فترة التخزين – الرطوبة – الحرارة- الضوء – العناصر المعدنية النادرة – انخفاض درجة PH وعلى سبيل المثال وجد أنه يفقد 10 % من الكاروتين فى مسحوق البرسيم الحجازى عند تخزينه على درجة حرارة منخفضة جدا لمدة 6 شهور بينما يصل الفقد إلى 60 – 73 % عند تخزينه على درجة حرارة الغرفة لنفس المدة كما وجد أن فيتامينات الربيرفلافين و البيريدوكسين وحمض الاسكوربيك ( فيتامين C ) تفقد بسهولة بواسطة التعرض للضوء ولذلك يفضل تخزين مواد العلف فى مكان مظلم كما وجد أن فيتامينات A , D , E تنخفض قوتها بالتخزين بينما الفيتامين ( B1 ) لا يتأثر كثيرا بطول فترة التخزين وخاصة تحت الظروف الجيدة . 

كما أنه لوحظ أن وجود العناصر المعدنية النادرة فى الــ Premixes وخاصة مع الرطوبة والحرارة يتسبب فى فقد الفيتامينات هذا وللمحافظة على جودة الفيتامينات أثناء التخزين تتبع طريقتان : 

الأولى :
تغليفها بدهن ثابت ( Stable fat ) أو جيلاتين وذلك حتى لا تلامس الاكسجين إلى حين تغذية الحيوانات عليها . 

الثانية: 
إضافة مضادات الأكسدة وهذه تمنع أيضا فساد الدهون وتحللها وتكوين الأحماض الدهنية الحرة التى تؤثر على درجة استساغة العلف . 

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن البروتينات أيضا وليس الدهون فقط تفسد تحت ظروف التخزين السيئة كما أنه ينصح بعدم وضع الحبوب فى سيلو التخزين بعد الحصاد مباشرة وذلك حتى لا تعرض بروتيناتها للفساد كما تتعرض الحبوب للتلف نتيجة لمهاجمة الحشرات وذلك إذا لم تؤخذ الحيطة وتستخدم المبيدات الحشرية المناسبة . 

سابعا : الرقابة على جودة الأعلاف والمواصفات القياسية للأعلاف :Feed quality control & standard specifications of feeds 
كان القانون رقم 21 لسنة 57 هو أول قانون يصدر فى مصر لتنظيم صناعة وتجارة أعلاف الحيوان والرقابة على نوعيتها وقد أدخلت على هذا القانون بعض التعديلات وكان أخرها القرار الوزارى رقم 554 لسنة 1984 ( قانونى ) : 

وقد جاء بالمادة الأولى منه ما يأتى : 
( يقصد بمواد العلف الخام كل مادة لم يدخلها خلط تستعمل فى تغذية الحيوان أو الدواجن سواء كانت من مصدر نباتى أو حيوانى أو الإضافات المعدنية والفيتامينات والمضادات الحيوية ومنشطات النمو والإنتاج ويقصد بالعلف المصنع أى مخلوط من مواد العلف الخام ) . 

الرقابة على جودة الأعلافFeed quality control 
تتضمن الرقابة على جودة الأعلاف الإجراءات التالية: 

القيام بتسجيل تركيبات الأعلاف المصنعة والإضافات والمركزات بوزارة الزراعة وفقا للقواعد والشروط والمواصفات المنصوص عليها . 
تتم عمليات الإنتاج والتصنيع فى مصانع علف مرخصة وتحت إشراف مندوبى وزارة الزراعة . 
أخذ عينات ممثلة لإنتاج أولا بأول . 
يتم فحص العينات ظاهريا ثم تحليلها كيماويا بأتباع طرق التحليل الرسمية الدولية . 
حظر الاتجار فى مواد العلف الخام أو المصنعة أو الإضافات أو المركزات ألا فى محلات تجارية مستوفاة للشروط ومرخصة . 
الإعلان عن الأعلاف المصنعة أو الإضافات أو المركزات أو نشر بيانات عنها يكون مطابقا لمواصفات وشروط تداولها وتسجيلها وتوصيات وزارة الزراعة . 
بعض طرق غش الأعلافFeed adulteration 
رش الماء على مواد العلف الخضراء بعد حشها كالبرسيم والدراوة وأنواع السورجم وذلك بغرض زيادة وزنها عند تسليمها للمشترين ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسبة الرطوبة . 
إضافة مواد معدنية معدومة القيمة كالتراب والرمل أو رخيصة كملح الطعام ومسحوق الحجر الجيرى ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسبة الرماد ونسبة كلوريد الصوديوم ونسبة كربونات الكالسيوم . 
إضافة مواد خشنة فقيرة فى قيمتها الغذائية كالسرسة أو القشور المطحونة ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسبة الألياف الخام وأيضا بالفحص بالميكروسكوب . 
إضافة اليوريا لزيادة نسبة البروتين الخام بالعلف حيث تعتبر أرخص المصادر الازوتية غير البروتينية وأرخص كثيرا من المصادر الطبيعية النباتية للبروتين ( يمكن أن يحل كيلوجرام اليوريا محل 12 كجم كسب قطن غير مقشور به 24 % بروتين خام ) ويمكن كشف الغش بها بتقدير اليوريا فى المخلوط . 
إضافة مصدر بروتينى نباتى رخيص ليحل محل جزء من مصادر البروتين الحيوانى المرتفعة الثمن كمسحوق الدم والسمك واللحم ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسب الأحماض الامينية المختلفة . 
زيادة نسبة المادة الحاملة فى مركزات الفيتامينات ومركزات العناصر المعدنية النادرة مما ينجم عنه خفض نسبها عن الحد الادنى ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسب الفيتامينات أو العناصر المعدنية النادرة فى المخلوط . 

ثانيا : تكوين علائق الحيوانات Formulation of ration for livestock 
أ – الصفات المطلوبة فى العليقة Desirable characteristics of a ration 

1- أن تكون كافية ومتزنة Adequate & Balanced 
العليقة الكافية هى التى تسد الاحتياجات الغذائية الحافظة والإنتاجية للحيوان من الطاقة والبروتين والدهن والعناصر المعدنية والفيتامينات خلال 24 ساعة بدون نقص أو زيادة . 

ومن حيث الاتزان فأنه يجب أن تكون نسبة البروتين المهضوم فيها : الطاقة الصافية 1 :10 بالنسبة لحالات الحفظ والعمل والمرحلة الأخيرة من التسمين ، 1 : 5 بالنسبة لإنتاج اللبن ، 1 : 4 بالنسبة للنمو و المعروف أنه إذا لم تحتوى العليقة على كمية كافية من الطاقة فأن البروتين يستعمل لمد الجسم بالطاقة بدلا من أن يستخدم للحفظ والنمو وإنتاج اللبن . 

يجب أن يتوفر بالعليقة حد أدنى من الدهن وذلك لضمان تغطية احتياجات الحيوان من الأحماض الدهنية الأساسية ( غير المشبعة ) كما يجب أن تتوافر بالعليقة العناصر المعدنية الكبرى والصغرى وتكون نسبة الكالسيوم إلى الفوسفور نحو 2 : 1 ومن المفيد توفير قوالب الملح المعدنى أو قوالب المولاس واليوريا والأملاح المعدنية أمام الحيوانات لتلعق منها على فترات طوال اليوم تبعا لحاجتها مما يضمن إمدادها بكميات صغيرة ومنتظمة من العناصر المعدنية تقوم بتنشيط الأحياء الدقيقة بالكرش وبالنسبة للفيتامينات فأنه تحت الظروف العادية يجب توفير المادة الخضراء بالعليقة كمصدر أساسى للكاروتين الذى يتحول بالجسم إلى فيتامين ( أ ) ويعتبر الدريس الجيد المجفف فى الشمس مصدرا لفيتامين ( د ) بالعليقة . 

2- أن تكون مستساغةPalatable 
تزداد كمية الغذاء التى يتناولها الحيوان تطوعا ( Voluntary feed intake ) عندما تكون العليقة محتوية على مواد مستساغة شهية وتختلف الاستساغة تبعا لنوع الحيوان وعمره ودرجة جوعه وحاجته إلى الغذاء وتبعا لدرجة الحرارة والرطوبة الجوية وغيرها . والملاحظ أن مواد العلف المركزة تكون أكثر استساغة من المواد الخشنة الجافة وخاصة عند ارتفاع الحرارة صيفا وكثير ما يستعمل المولاس ( أو سائل المفيد ) وأحيانا المواد المكسبة للطعم والرائحة Flavours لتحسين درجة استساغة الحيوان للعليقة الخشنة الجافة . 

3- أن يكون جزء منها غضا طريا Succulent 
تزداد أهمية احتواء العليقة على مواد العلف العصيرية المحتوية على نسبة مرتفعة من الرطوبة كالأعلاف الخضراء وبنجر العلف والعروش الغضة فى الصيف وذلك نظرا لما لها من تأثير ملطف لدرجة الحرارة حيث تقبل الحيوانات عليها بشراهة . 

4- ارتفاع قابليتها للهضم Highly digestible 
هناك علاقة بين قابلية مادة العلف للهضم ومحتواها من الألياف الخام فكلما انخفضت نسبة الألياف الخام كلما ارتفع معامل هضم المادة العضوية وارتفعت بالتالى قيمتها الغذائية بالنسبة للحيوان وقد وجد أنه من 65 – 90 % من المادة الجافة بالمركزات تكون قابلة للهضم بينما تنخفض هذه النسبة إلى 50 -70 % من المادة الجافة بالمواد الخشنة . 

5- أن تكون العليقة ذات حجم مناسبSufficient bulk 
يجب أن تكون العليقة ذات حجم مناسب فلا تكون مكونة كليا من مواد علف مركزة لأنها تكون قاصرة على إشباع الحيوان المجتر وتسبب له اضطرابات هضمية إذ أن عملية الاجترار لا تتم ألا فى وجود كمية معينة من الألياف . وقد وجد أنه يلزم لكل 500 كجم وزن حى مقدار 4.3 كجم Ballast أى مادة عضوية غير مهضومة بالروث وفى حالة عدم كفاية المواد الخشنة تطحن الاذرة بقوالحها وذلك للحصول على حجم مناسب فى عليقة الحبوب على أنه لا يجب أن تكون العليقة ذات حجم كبير Bulky إذا كان الحيوان ينمو بسرعة أو كان إدراره مرتفعا من اللبن وفى هذه الحالة تنخفض كمية المادة الخشنة ويستعان بالمواد المركزة لسد احتياجات البروتين والطاقة من مواد حجمها صغير هذا ويعبر عن درجة استيعاب الحيوان للغذاء Capacity بعدد كيلوجرامات المادة الجافة اللازمة له فى اليوم وتنسب إلى وزنه الحى فيحتاج كل 100 كجم وزن حى فى اليوم إلى 1.5 كجم مادة جافة فى حالة الحفظ فقط مثل ( بقرة جافة غير حامل ) ترتفع إلى 2.5 كجم مادة جافة فى الأبقار متوسطة الادرار تزيد حتى تصل إلى 3 – 3.25 كجم مادة جافة كحد اقصى بالنسبة للأبقار مرتفعة الادرار . 

6- أن يكون لها تأثير ميكانيكى مناسب على الأمعاء Suitable mechanical action 
فلا تكون مسهلة ولا ممسكة بل وسط بينهما وتكون مواد العلف ذات تأثير مسهل إذا احتوت على نسبة مرتفعة من الرطوبة والدهن أو االبروتين ( كما فى العلف الأخضر غير تام النضج الذى يحتوى على نسبة مرتفعة من الاميدات ) ومن المواد ذات التأثير المسهل الأعلاف الخضراء والسيلاج ونخالة القمح ورجيع الكون وكسب الكتان والمولاس من أجل ذلك يجب عدم الاقتصار على البرسيم وحده فى تغذية الحيوانات شتاء حتى لو كان متوافر ورخيصا وذلك حتى لا تصاب الحيوانات بالإسهال الذى يعنى سرعة مرور الكتلة الغذائية بالقناة الهضمية وبالتالى فقد جزء كبير من المركبات الغذائية المهضومة بالروث قبل أن تتاح للحيوان فرصة كافية لامتصاصها والاستفادة بها ومن المواد ذات التأثير الممسك لكسب القطن وكذلك المواد الجافة الخشنة المحتوية على نسبة مرتفعة من الألياف الخام كالاتبان و قش الأرز و حطب الاذرة وغيرها . 

ويراعى التدرج فى الانتقال بالحيوانات من التغذية على العليقة الخضراء إلى التغذية على العليقة الجافة أو العكس وذلك خلال فترة من 10 – 15 يوما وذلك منعا لحدوث الاضطرابات الهضمية . 

7- أن تكون صحية Wholesome 
أن تكون خالية من المواد الضارة كالرمال وقطع الحجارة والسلك والمسامير وغيرها من المواد الغريبة وأن تكون خالية من الأعشاب والحبوب والبذور السامة ومن أثار المبيدات الحشرية وأن تكون خالية كذلك من المواد السامة كالجوسيبول ( فى بذور القطن ) وحمض الهيدروسيانيك ( فى نباتات الاذرة والسورجم صغيرة السن وفى بذور الكتان غير الناضجة وفى درنات بعض أنواع الكسافا أو التابيوكا وحمض الاكساليك فى أوراق وعروش بنجر العلف وبنجر السكر ) وأن تكون العليقة خالية تماما من التعفن والتزنخ والتخمر ومن الحشرات ومخلفاتها . 

8- تنوع مصادر العليقة Varieties of feed sources 
أن تنوع وتعدد المواد الخام الداخلة فى تركيب العليقة يكون هاما بالنسبة للدواجن والخنازير والحيوانات ذات المعدة البسيطة وكذلك لصغار المجترات التى لم يتكون كرشها بعد وذلك لتلافى ولاستكمال أوجه النقص فى بعض المركبات الغذائية وخاصة فى الأحماض الامينية الضرورية وبعض الفيتامينات . 

وأما بالنسبة للحيوانات المجترة فأن احتياجاتها من البروتين يمكن سدها من مادة أو مادتين هذا فضلا عن أن الأحياء الدقيقة بالكرش يمكنها تخليق كافة احتياجاتها من الأحماض الامينية اللازمة لبناء بروتين جسمها من نيتروجين الغذاء سواء كان بروتينا أو غير بروتينى ( NPN ) كما أنها تستطيع تخليق كافة مجموعة فيتامينات ( ب ) المركبة . 

9- أن تكون اقتصادية Economical 
وذلك بالاعتماد على مواد العلف الناتجة بالمزرعة فى سد معظم الاحتياجات الغذائية للحيوانات والاقتصار على شراء مواد العلف الضرورية اللازمة لموازنتها وسد النقص بها أن وجد . 

ويكون شراء مواد العلف اللازمة فى الوقت الذى تكون متوفرة فيه بالسوق حتى يكون سعرها أقل ما يمكن وتقييم مواد العلف لا يكون على أساس ثمن الطن منها فقط بل تكون المفاضلة بينها على أساس ثمن وحدة الطاقة ( معادل نشا أو TDN ) وثمن وحدة البروتين هذا ويجب أن تعتمد تغذية الحيوانات شتاءا وصيفا على مواد العلف الخضراء مما يقلل من الكميات المستعملة من الأعلاف المركزة وبالتالى يساعد على خفض تكاليف إنتاج اللبن واللحم . 

10- أن تكون متجانسة Homogenous 
وذلك حتى تكون الأجزاء المختلفة من المخلوط متماثلة فى التركيب الكيماوى وبالتالى فى القيمة الغذائية وأن استعمال الخلاط الميكانيكى لمدة كافية له أهميته فى ضمان جودة خلط وتوزيع المواد الخام وخاصة الداخلة بنسب صغيرة كإضافات الأملاح المعدنية والفيتامينات والمضادات الحيوية .. الخ واليوريا حتى لا تتراكم فى جزء من مخلوط العلف فيؤدى إلى تسمم بعض الحيوانات ونفوقها هذا وإذا تعرض مخلوط العلف الناعم بعد إنتاجه للنقل مسافات طويلة فأنه يكون عرضة لانفصال بعض مكوناته عن بعضها خصوصا إذا كانت متباينة كثيرا فى كثافتها النوعية وبالتالى يختلف التركيب الكيماوى والقيمة الغذائية للطبقات المختلفة بأجولة العلف ولذلك كان استخدام العلف المضغوط فى صورة مكعبات أو أسطوانات أو مصبعات أو محببات فى التغذية أفضل وذلك لضمان تجانس محتوياته وثبات مكوناته . 

ب – حساب العليقة Ration computation 

تتبع الخطوات التالية فى حساب العليقة اليومية للحيوان : 

يلزم معرفة القيمة الغذائية لمواد العلف المتاحة وذلك بالرجوع إلى جداول التركيب الكيماوى والقيمة الغذائية لمواد العلف .
والجدول التالى يوضح القيمة الغذائية لبعض مواد العلف الشائعة الاستعمال ( على وجه التقريب ) : 
القيمة الغذائية لبعض مواد العلف الشائعة الاستعمال


----------



## محمد فوزى (27 يناير 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78754.html


----------



## elmalwany (29 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورجمة اللة وبركاتة
رجاء الدخول للرابط ادناة
http://www.kenanaonline.com/page/7937
مع الشكر الجزيل لكم جميعا


----------



## HaMooooDi (31 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## brahimcherif (1 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ..


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله عنا وعن المسلمين كل خير


----------

